# Jt's Ics Rom...general Discussion Thread



## bgoodwin

No need to clutter up the thread in Development.


----------



## Xain713

Once he gots 3g working I'm going to give it a test drive


----------



## FordDenny

*n00b question* what does he mean to flash to a BML ROM using Odin?


----------



## nuclearemp

flash ed05 or ec09 with odin

that's at least how I took it, and it worked fine.


----------



## FordDenny

Ok. I think I get it...


----------



## FordDenny

nuclearemp said:


> flash ed05 or ec09 with odin
> 
> that's at least how I took it, and it worked fine.


So give me a quick instruction on how you did it? Step-by-step if you can, please.


----------



## kstyndall

FordDenny said:


> *n00b question* what does he mean to flash to a BML ROM using Odin?


I think I have your answer. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Don't want to give mis-information. You have different file systems like in windows. You have mtd roms and bml roms. If you flash a bml rom you can't go directly to a mtd rom like cyanogen mod because the file structure isn't the same. You have to flash via ODIN a bml rom..


----------



## remicks

FordDenny said:


> So give me a quick instruction on how you did it? Step-by-step if you can, please.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2389-guide-to-go-from-anything-to-jts-vanilla-gb-fixes-most-problems/

Follow that guide but install ICS as opposed to VGB.









Edit: Almost forgot to say how awesome it is to have ICS gettin closer.

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

kstyndall said:


> I think I have your answer. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Don't want to give mis-information. You have different file systems like in windows. You have mtd roms and bml roms. If you flash a bml rom you can't go directly to a mtd rom like cyanogen mod because the file structure isn't the same. You have to flash via ODIN a bml rom..


Best I can understand, BML and MTD are different partition layouts for our phone. When you flash an MTD rom (any AOSP rom) in CWM it repartitions your phone to the MTD layout (unless of course you were already on an MTD rom). BML is the layout that stock Samsung and custom TouchWiz based roms use. Since the custom TouchWiz roms don't repartition the phone when you flash them in CWM, the only way to go to a TouchWiz based rom from an AOSP rom (MTD to BML) is to use Odin to repartition the phone.

JT's new ICS build is MTD, but the size of the partitions (/system particularly) is different than in existing MTD roms. If you are already running an MTD rom the built in check that occurs when you flash it sees that you are on an MTD rom, so flashing JT's ICS rom will not automatically adjust the partitions (since it thinks everything is already good).

If you are already on a TouchWiz (BML) based rom, you can flash ICS directly (since the flash will repartition the phone to MTD with the correct partition sizes). If you are running an AOSP (MTD) rom (CM7, OMFGB, JT's Vanilla GB, Pool Party, etc) you must revert back to a BML rom so that the phone will repartition to the new MTD setup that the ICS rom is on.

I hope that isn't too confusing.


----------



## TCStehle

So when you revert/ODIN back to a TouchWiz (BML) based ROM from a MTD ROM, like restoring to ED05, should you also use the PIT file in ODIN to repartition back to the BML structure?


----------



## jt1134

Mesmerizeuser said:


> Best I can understand, BML and MTD are different partition layouts for our phone. When you flash an MTD rom (any AOSP rom) in CWM it repartitions your phone to the MTD layout (unless of course you were already on an MTD rom). BML is the layout that stock Samsung and custom TouchWiz based roms use. Since the custom TouchWiz roms don't repartition the phone when you flash them in CWM, the only way to go to a TouchWiz based rom from an AOSP rom (MTD to BML) is to use Odin to repartition the phone.
> 
> JT's new ICS build is MTD, but the size of the partitions (/system particularly) is different than in existing MTD roms. If you are already running an MTD rom the built in check that occurs when you flash it sees that you are on an MTD rom, so flashing JT's ICS rom will not automatically adjust the partitions (since it thinks everything is already good).
> 
> If you are already on a TouchWiz (BML) based rom, you can flash ICS directly (since the flash will repartition the phone to MTD with the correct partition sizes). If you are running an AOSP (MTD) rom (CM7, OMFGB, JT's Vanilla GB, Pool Party, etc) you must revert back to a BML rom so that the phone will repartition to the new MTD setup that the ICS rom is on.
> 
> I hope that isn't too confusing.


This


----------



## jt1134

TCStehle said:


> So when you revert/ODIN back to a TouchWiz (BML) based ROM from a MTD ROM, like restoring to ED05, should you also use the PIT file in ODIN to repartition back to the BML structure?


Yes.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

jt1134 said:


> Yes.


What he said. Anytime you use ODIN to go from MTD to BML, you MUST use the pit file AND have repartition checked.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

jt1134 said:


> This


Damn, did I actually get that right? At the rate I am learning I will be building roms like you in a few decades.


----------



## dug-e-fresh

I understand what the above is saying... however I sometimes just jump headlong into things. I was running CM7 nightly 110 and flashed ICS right over it after a factory wipe... and it booted up and ran great the first time.

What problems should I have encountered not switching to BML and then back to MTD? Thoughts?

def


----------



## kstyndall

TCStehle said:


> So when you revert/ODIN back to a TouchWiz (BML) based ROM from a MTD ROM, like restoring to ED05, should you also use the PIT file in ODIN to repartition back to the BML structure?


When I have had to go back I just selected PDA and flashed the tar file for my fascinate that got me back to stock. Everything else that was checked by default I just left alone. It worked for me. I am knew to this so you might want to get a so called second opinion. LOL. From my understanding its really hard to brick this phone beyond repair.


----------



## piiman

dug-e-fresh said:


> I understand what the above is saying... however I sometimes just jump headlong into things. I was running CM7 nightly 110 and flashed ICS right over it after a factory wipe... and it booted up and ran great the first time.
> 
> What problems should I have encountered not switching to BML and then back to MTD? Thoughts?
> 
> def


Probably just don't have the new partition size and layout.
If this works I'd try it just so I can try it and not have to odin back and forth.
Or maybe I'll just wait a day or two. hmmmm


----------



## jt1134

dug-e-fresh said:


> I understand what the above is saying... however I sometimes just jump headlong into things. I was running CM7 nightly 110 and flashed ICS right over it after a factory wipe... and it booted up and ran great the first time.
> 
> What problems should I have encountered not switching to BML and then back to MTD? Thoughts?
> 
> def


It may seem to work but you're pretty much bound to see some data corruption at some point.


----------



## dug-e-fresh

jt1134 said:


> It may seem to work but you're pretty much bound to see some data corruption at some point.


Understood. I played with it for about 30 minutes and switched back to 110. In that time though, I made and received a couple calls and played around with a number of other things... all in all I am very happy with the promise of this.









def


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

dug-e-fresh said:


> I understand what the above is saying... however I sometimes just jump headlong into things. I was running CM7 nightly 110 and flashed ICS right over it after a factory wipe... and it booted up and ran great the first time.
> 
> What problems should I have encountered not switching to BML and then back to MTD? Thoughts?
> 
> def


Your guess is as good as mine. Since they are both MTD, I would assume there shouldn't be any real problems, but since the partitions are sized differently I would imagine with a repartition the space is optimized to make the most of our available storage.


----------



## KeithN

Well you could always play with it and see and odin if needed







. I would guess that you might have some system crashes and/or sluggishness if it tries to use space and cannot use it. You probably should just odin through to get the best experience.

I'm running it for a little bit now just to see some ICS. It looks nice and seems to be running better than I would imagine it would be for only having the source for 2 days. Back to GB soon, I'll definitely use it again later, and probably use it to show of ICS to friends and such too


----------



## kstyndall

This might be off topic a bit but would a rom built from an SDK be better than one built from source code or the other way around?


----------



## scarmon25

kstyndall said:


> This might be off topic a bit but would a rom built from an SDK be better than one built from source code or the other way around?


Source I would think is way better than SDK ports

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## nuclearemp

here is what I have noticed with the current source vs SDK roms:

_Brightness_ SDK:*Works* SOURCE:not working
_gallery_ SDK not working SOURCE* working*
_Quadrant score_ SDK 1252 SOURCE *2025*
_Phone/calls/sms_ SDK kinda works SOURCE *Works*
_3G _both not working
_Wifi_* both working*
_Market_ SDK *Works* SOURCE not working
_Camera_ both not working
SD card* both working*

gmail/email works on both

Those are some of the major ones, Widgets seems to work better on the source version too.

If you can go without data/video/camera then the source version will work for daily use (just my opinion)

BTW the quadrant score is by no means important, I just felt like sharing it


----------



## FordDenny

I got it working.

Thank you, everyone.

Next question, anyone know how to do the "Google" folder on the homescreen?


----------



## nuclearemp

FordDenny said:


> I got it working.
> 
> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Next question, anyone know how to do the "Google" folder on the homescreen?


drag and drop icons on top of each other


----------



## FordDenny

nuclearemp said:


> drag and drop icons on top of each other


Thank you!


----------



## staticprone

Thanks JT for being awesome!


----------



## bobbyt2381

A rom built from source would be easy more functional than am sdk port.


----------



## Xain713

Can you use glitch kernel on ics.?


----------



## jt1134

Xain713 said:


> Can you use glitch kernel on ics.?


No!!!! Don't flash any other kernels


----------



## DrkGhst87

Xain713 said:


> Can you use glitch kernel on ics.?


unfortunately no, i actually just asked over on xda in the glitch thread if the new v13 is going to work and if they were planning on making a kernel that does work with it ... check it out there (six replied)

edit: ninja'd


----------



## nemeth2027

Damn JT! At this rate the fassy will have a fully working ICS Rom before the Gnex come out! Just simply amazing


----------



## bigwilly90210

DrkGhst87 said:


> unfortunately no, i actually just asked over on xda in the glitch thread if the new v13 is going to work and if they were planning on making a kernel that does work with it ... check it out there (six replied)
> 
> edit: ninja'd


Six has a folder in their github called ICS-test so i'm assuming they've at least looked at it. Btw, if you look around at all, the build for our phone is like waaaay further along than pretty much every other one. Thanks jt!


----------



## Xain713

Lol ok







ty guys for the heads up, I want to give this a try but my USB on my phone is pretty much done so I can't Odin lol xD


----------



## kstyndall

Xain713 said:


> Lol ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty guys for the heads up, I want to give this a try but my USB on my phone is pretty much done so I can't Odin lol xD


Are you able to charge your phone?


----------



## Xain713

kstyndall said:


> Are you able to charge your phone?


Yeah it still charges


----------



## Xain713

Also it reads in Odin some times but cuts off alot so I don't want to chance anything, also I'm sure this is a dumb question but v6 supercharger won't work either right?


----------



## scarmon25

Anyone else keep getting a force closes on Google plus and process googleTTS. The Google TTS seems to happen when I go into Google docs . Tried fixing permissions and all. Running on a Mesmerize

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## bigwilly90210

scarmon25 said:


> Anyone else keep getting a force closes on Google plus and process googleTTS. The Google TTS seems to happen when I go into Google docs . Tried fixing permissions and all. Running on a Mesmerize
> 
> Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


yeah it closes consistently in the background. the launcher has closed on my twice now over 3 hours and my phone just randomly rebooted in the middle of a very important banking phone call. yikes! idk what happened, but that's bad bro.


----------



## mcgleevn

So text messaging has been a b'... If I type the word "do", it changes to "So" and other little pain-in-my-tushy corrections are necessary (almost every word I type gets a red underline). Can I update android keyboard's dictionary or...?

-My apologies, I did not realize my choice of words would be edited haha... Sorry bout that one rootzwiki


----------



## scarmon25

Its still alpha so I expect plenty of little bugs. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## kstyndall

Xain713 said:


> Also it reads in Odin some times but cuts off alot so I don't want to chance anything, also I'm sure this is a dumb question but v6 supercharger won't work either right?


LoL. No I don't think it will. It might would make a good YouTube video though.


----------



## crashspeeder

Hey guys. I installed the latest alpha last night. Voltage Control tells me it can't get root. I went into Superuser and checked for a new su version and it appears to fail to install a newer version. It looks like this isn't rooted.

I flashed this after I flashed a stock DH05 rom, maybe that's the issue. Either way I can't get adb to recognize the phone so I can't root it. Thoughts? If I can't get it rooted it's not a huge deal, it would just be nice.

Sidenote: anybody notice this doesn't have calendar syncing?


----------



## akellar

crashspeeder said:


> Hey guys. I installed the latest alpha last night. Voltage Control tells me it can't get root. I went into Superuser and checked for a new su version and it appears to fail to install a newer version. It looks like this isn't rooted.
> 
> I flashed this after I flashed a stock DH05 rom, maybe that's the issue. Either way I can't get adb to recognize the phone so I can't root it. Thoughts? If I can't get it rooted it's not a huge deal, it would just be nice.
> 
> Sidenote: anybody notice this doesn't have calendar syncing?


Did you bother to read this or the main thread? Both issues are heavily mentioned.


----------



## crashspeeder

akellar said:


> Did you bother to read this or the main thread? Both issues are heavily mentioned.


Yes, I did. Yesterday I read the whole thread. From last night to right now both were discussed, you are correct. No, the calendar thing wasn't HEAVILY discussed, it was mentioned once.

I now have more information than I had 10 minutes ago. Thank you for pointing me in the direction of the answer, though your method could've been a bit nicer.


----------



## Xain713

Another question does this have a SD card issue?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

crashspeeder said:


> Hey guys. I installed the latest alpha last night. Voltage Control tells me it can't get root. I went into Superuser and checked for a new su version and it appears to fail to install a newer version. It looks like this isn't rooted.
> 
> I flashed this after I flashed a stock DH05 rom, maybe that's the issue. Either way I can't get adb to recognize the phone so I can't root it. Thoughts? If I can't get it rooted it's not a huge deal, it would just be nice.
> 
> Sidenote: anybody notice this doesn't have calendar syncing?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/page__st__165

^^^Chopper made a CWM flashable zip that should update your SU script and allow full root function^^^

Though, it should be mentioned that your voltage settings *WILL NOT STICK* due to some lack of init.d functionality. I flashed EH03 first and then went straight to this and it has been phenomenal with the exception of sporadic random FC's of Google+ and launcher. Definitely bearable though.


----------



## crashspeeder

MR H3LLMAN said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/page__st__165
> 
> ^^^Chopper made a CWM flashable zip that should update your SU script and allow full root function^^^
> 
> Though, it should be mentioned that your voltage settings *WILL NOT STICK* due to some lack of init.d functionality. I flashed EH03 first and then went straight to this and it has been phenomenal with the exception of sporadic random FC's of Google+ and launcher. Definitely bearable though.


Agreed, it runs great. I don't mind the G+ or TTS FCs. They're not terribly often anyway. I did see that Voltage Control settings won't stick but that's no big deal either. As for SU, I went with the other approach mentioned in the thread, downloading a flashable zip from the website. That did the trick.

The rom's dictionary is quite odd, though. It recognizes contractions, demonstrative adjectives, and definite/indefinite articles, but nothing else unless it's in your address book (unless I happen to have all the aforementioned parts of speech in my address book in one form or another).


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

crashspeeder said:


> Agreed, it runs great. I don't mind the G+ or TTS FCs. They're not terribly often anyway. I did see that Voltage Control settings won't stick but that's no big deal either. As for SU, I went with the other approach mentioned in the thread, downloading a flashable zip from the website. That did the trick.
> 
> The rom's dictionary is quite odd, though. It recognizes contractions, demonstrative adjectives, and definite/indefinite articles, but nothing else unless it's in your address book (unless I happen to have all the aforementioned parts of speech in my address book in one form or another).


Totally agree with everything you said. Every word I'm typing, with the exception of the word I'm, is underlined in red. Damn spell check...

Though I feel I need to expand on what I said about voltage settings not sticking. They WILL stick when you select them, however, once you reboot or turn your phone off, they will reset. Not too big a deal and I'm sure this will get "fixed" rather quickly but there are some definite small bugs to this build. The quote that comes to mind is that "We shouldn't let the ugliness of a few trees distract us from the beauty of the forest."


----------



## tripacer99

Have you guys tried using pimp my cpu instead of voltage control?

It doesn't need init.d support for cpu & voltage settings to stick at boot, which is nice.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

tripacer99 said:


> Have you guys tried using pimp my cpu instead of voltage control?
> 
> It doesn't need init.d support for cpu & voltage settings to stick at boot, which is nice.


I have not but I just remembered that you can set profiles on there. Very good point. Thank you sir.


----------



## bawb3

Turn on all 3 location services in the settings. This seemed to stop fc's in G+ for me, perhaps other apps that use gps as well.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

bawb3 said:


> Turn on all 3 location services in the settings. This seemed to stop fc's in G+ for me, perhaps other apps that use gps as well.


Seems to have stopped it. Will continue watching for it though. I'd prefer to find another workaround as GPS seems to kill my battery.


----------



## scarmon25

What has finally stopped the force close on Google plus for me was turning of sync for it under accounts . Seems to have solved for me. I tried the other suggestions but that didn't seem to work for me.


----------



## bigwilly90210

Link to my hands on with this ROM. I do apologize for the video, but it does show the functionality that no other ROM has right now. Hail to the king! lol


----------



## bgoodwin

What's the trick to get Ti Backup to work?
I have tried batch restore and individual apps, no luck, it just sits there stuck.
I have the pro version, and trying to restore without data.
Thanks


----------



## miami slim

Okay I thought I was pretty savy with my fascinate and all the different ROM's. But I can't figure out how to update the market and I cannot locate the recent app menu built for ICS. That is the take here is the give: MTD custom boot images can be flashed with CWM on this ROM. There is a leaked galaxy nexus boot image that really finishes the ICS experience.


----------



## crashspeeder

miami slim said:


> Okay I thought I was pretty savy with my fascinate and all the different ROM's. But I can't figure out how to update the market and I cannot locate the recent app menu built for ICS. That is the take here is the give: MTD custom boot images can be flashed with CWM on this ROM. There is a leaked galaxy nexus boot image that really finishes the ICS experience.


Just open the market and it should update itself when it feels like it (you don't have to keep it open). Mine updated itself in the middle of me installing and updating apps. As for the recent apps menu, just hold home.


----------



## miami slim

Thanks crashspeeder I will take your advice... probably won't take a car ride with you though


----------



## whotookmylogin

bgoodwin said:


> What's the trick to get Ti Backup to work?
> I have tried batch restore and individual apps, no luck, it just sits there stuck.
> I have the pro version, and trying to restore without data.
> Thanks


+1. This has been kicking my @$$ as well.


----------



## whotookmylogin

crashspeeder said:


> Just open the market and it should update itself when it feels like it (you don't have to keep it open). Mine updated itself in the middle of me installing and updating apps. As for the recent apps menu, just hold home.


What version of the market is latest? I have 3.3.11.


----------



## phince1

whotookmylogin said:


> What version of the market is latest? I have 3.3.11.


3.3.12 is at android police.


----------



## cooloj

Is there a car dock app that will work on this?


----------



## whotookmylogin

phince1 said:


> 3.3.12 is at android police.


Thanks. Didn't look like big changes so I will stay put for now.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zacisblack

For those of you wondering, this is a short list of things that will probably be fixed in the next build (So far):

-Fix Signal Strength Bars
-Fix Wifi Signal Bars
-CRT off animation
-GPU driver update, better performance/GPU acceleration
-MMS
-Wifi Tether
-DRM service

You can track these things by following his progress on Github.


----------



## whotookmylogin

Zacisblack said:


> For those of you wondering, this is a short list of things that will probably be fixed in the next build (So far):
> 
> -Fix Signal Strength Bars
> -Fix Wifi Signal Bars
> -CRT off animation
> -GPU driver update, better performance/GPU acceleration
> -MMS
> -Wifi Tether
> -DRM service
> 
> You can track these things by following his progress on Github.


That's awesome. I can't wait lol.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashspeeder

Zacisblack said:


> For those of you wondering, this is a short list of things that will probably be fixed in the next build (So far):
> 
> -Fix Signal Strength Bars
> -Fix Wifi Signal Bars
> -CRT off animation
> -GPU driver update, better performance/GPU acceleration
> -MMS
> -Wifi Tether
> -DRM service
> 
> You can track these things by following his progress on Github.


I haven't tried it but according to JT MMS is already working.


----------



## kstyndall

Prolly going to get flamed for thus but what is the link to his github?


----------



## Zacisblack

kstyndall said:


> Prolly going to get flamed for thus but what is the link to his github?


Google "jt1134 github" and it's the first thing. It shows his progress on certain parts of this ROM and the last time he worked on it. There are also little comments about what was fixed/changed.


----------



## Zacisblack

crashspeeder said:


> I haven't tried it but according to JT MMS is already working.


I haven't been able to send/recieve a single MMS message. He edited default.xml with a comment of "MMS" so I'm guessing it helps somehow with it.


----------



## KeithN

Receiving mms worked for me today


----------



## devlp1213

If u haven't went to Developer Options>Force GPU Rendering try it, to me made a few things run a tad smoother


----------



## Schmarvin

So far, no major problems with this rom. Have seen some normal minor problems, but nothing that a daily driver need be worried about.
SMS/MMS work fine for me, same with 3G. Market downloads seem fine. I've seen a few people complain of slow download speeds, don't know where they are located, I'm in the middle of nowhere with a bit of 3G and get about 2mbps on 2 bars of signal.

Though, I can't wait to see the progress on the Camera.







That's an added bonus, and I really only use my phone for texting, calls, and email.
Also, maybe getting Google+ to work would be an added benefit as I'm trying not to use crappy Facebook anymore.


----------



## CAK_0023

whotookmylogin said:


> +1. This has been kicking my @ as well.


Had success doing it one by one, unfortunately for some reason all the apps don't install so when you do a batch it gets stuck at the ones that don't install. Got most of mine working except for a few, and that's probably because they aren't compatible with ics yet


----------



## Wessiide

I think its funny how all the android news sites talk about galaxy 2 nexus s and Lt optimus having a working ice cream sandwich but no mentions of the lowly fascinate which has just as much working as those do thanks to jt of course. Can't we get a lil recognition ?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Google Calendar Sync fix was posted in the ICS Dev thread.


----------



## Zacisblack

Schmarvin said:


> So far, no major problems with this rom. Have seen some normal minor problems, but nothing that a daily driver need be worried about.
> SMS/MMS work fine for me, same with 3G. Market downloads seem fine. I've seen a few people complain of slow download speeds, don't know where they are located, I'm in the middle of nowhere with a bit of 3G and get about 2mbps on 2 bars of signal.
> 
> Though, I can't wait to see the progress on the Camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an added bonus, and I really only use my phone for texting, calls, and email.
> Also, maybe getting Google+ to work would be an added benefit as I'm trying not to use crappy Facebook anymore.


Use Titanium Backup to delete the included Google+ app and reboot. Then install the Google+ app from the Market then you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## KeithN

ckrenek23 said:


> Had success doing it one by one, unfortunately for some reason all the apps don't install so when you do a batch it gets stuck at the ones that don't install. Got most of mine working except for a few, and that's probably because they aren't compatible with ics yet


I couldn't even do that,I had to reinstall from the market then restore data.


----------



## whofarted

lol i love the ICS 8bit Easter egg guy.

*same method as Gingerbread*
go to about phone -> tap 4.0 untill the little guy shows up


----------



## ReidandKat

Is this running in the showcase?


----------



## ReidandKat

Is this running on the showcase?


----------



## piiman

I see a few people taliking about wallpaper not scrolling and It looks like that may be a function of the launher as all my other launchers still have scrolling wallpapers.

I've gone back to Go launher and you still get all the ICS goodies and scrolling WP plus I hated the new widget slector on that ICS launher. Nothing like having to page through 15 pages to find a widget that starts with a "T" or "Z" what a pain. So now I have scrolling WP and a widget list I can just flicik and wait for it to scroll to the end if need be.


----------



## devlp1213

engadget jus did a post not long ago saying ics does support mass storage. I would post link but got it from pulse app n didn't have the link to copy. figured id post here even tho the arguement is in the dev thread lol


----------



## droidstyle

Not sure if this was covered, but adobe will be releasing a flash update(by years end) supporting ics 4.0 before they pull the plug on mobile flash player.


----------



## m0r0n3s

I just restarted my phone and got the message "Android is Upgrading"
Optimizing applications X of Y

Any ideas why did I get that dialog and what does it do?


----------



## scarmon25

I get that when ever I wipe the dalvik or uninstall system apps

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## tripacer99

Has anyone found a program like "autostarts" that can disable (not kill) apps from starting? All the ones I used to use no longer work. Did the way apps autostart change in ICS?


----------



## scarmon25

You can disable apps completely in ICS if you like in the manage apps section. As for keeping them from starting not sure.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## spartan.062

Wessiide said:


> I think its funny how all the android news sites talk about galaxy 2 nexus s and Lt optimus having a working ice cream sandwich but no mentions of the lowly fascinate which has just as much working as those do thanks to jt of course. Can't we get a lil recognition ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I talked to the guys at OMG!Droid and solved that problem. . . .http://omgdroid.com/...sung-fascinate/ :-D

And I am not sure if it was just me, but the wifi in V1 seemed to work perfectly and now in V2 it doesn't work at all. :-\
MMS works perfectly for me. Both sending and recieving.


----------



## KeithN

wifi is working great in v2 for me. And I can scan networks now.


----------



## Zacisblack

"jt1134 authored 9 minutes ago

+= Hardware Rendering
+USE_OPENGL_RENDERER := true"

Looks like a good sign guys =)


----------



## Chewy1576

I have been trying to update Maps. I get "This package was not signed correctly" errors when I try to update through the Market. If I uninstall using Titanium Backup, reboot, then reinstall through the Market I get "Installation Error Code -8". Any clues?


----------



## tripacer99

Chewy1576 said:


> I have been trying to update Maps. I get "This package was not signed correctly" errors when I try to update through the Market. If I uninstall using Titanium Backup, reboot, then reinstall through the Market I get "Installation Error Code -8". Any clues?


Unzip the file you downloaded in OP's post. Look in /system/app/, grab the maps.apk, and push it to /system/app/ on your phone via adb or root explorer (and it wouldn't hurt to enable all permissions).


----------



## Chewy1576

tripacer99 said:


> Unzip the file you downloaded in OP's post. Look in /system/app/, grab the maps.apk, and push it to /system/app/ on your phone via adb or root explorer (and it wouldn't hurt to enable all permissions).


That will restore Maps, but it still isn't the updated version from the Market.


----------



## HardcorePooka

Chewy1576 said:


> That will restore Maps, but it still isn't the updated version from the Market.


Just delete it, then reinstall it from the market. I did that for voice, and g+ because i was having some errors upgrading.


----------



## Chewy1576

HardcorePooka said:


> Just delete it, then reinstall it from the market. I did that for voice, and g+ because i was having some errors upgrading.


I got Voice to update via Market without doing anything. Google+ I had to uninstall, reboot, and reinstall to get working. If I uninstall Maps and try to reinstall through Market I get the Installation Error Code -8.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crashspeeder

Chewy1576 said:


> I got Voice to update via Market without doing anything. Google+ I had to uninstall, reboot, and reinstall to get working. If I uninstall Maps and try to reinstall through Market I get the Installation Error Code -8.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


how did you uninstall G+? I don't have a button to in the app info and i don't know which apk it is in /system/app so i can't remove it.


----------



## Chewy1576

crashspeeder said:


> how did you uninstall G+? I don't have a button to in the app info and i don't know which apk it is in /system/app so i can't remove it.


I used Titanium Backup to uninstall G+.


----------



## HardcorePooka

crashspeeder said:


> how did you uninstall G+? I don't have a button to in the app info and i don't know which apk it is in /system/app so i can't remove it.


It is /system/app/PlusOne.apk

Of course... after giving the advice to uninstal maps I tried it and kept getting errors while trying to install from the market. So, YMMV.


----------



## phince1

Anyone else notice the buttons are switched around on superuser? I'm used to hitting the left button for allow...


----------



## boldfilter

phince1 said:


> Anyone else notice the buttons are switched around on superuser? I'm used to hitting the left button for allow...


Ya brah, got me messed up too.


----------



## livinsac

Some people mentioned having trouble with titanium backup. I installed an old version of an apk (not pro) and it worked fine. Once the market started downloading apps for me, I upgraded TB and installed PRO, but TB was then unable to restore any apps. I uninstalled TB and reinstalled old version and it started working again. Anyone else with similar experience?

As far as tethering, I got ad hoc to work with wireless and pdanet with usb, but is the native internet connection sharing disabled in this version of android now? On cm7, I just went to usb tethering and enabled it. This isn't a big deal since pdanet works and I can use connectify on win7 machine to then open up the connection to multiple clients.Also, where is the setting to turn on the ICS system bar. I don't expect it to be very useful for our phones since we have hardware capacitive buttons, but wanted to play around with it.


----------



## sgtmack

I got the Google calendar to work. It sucks. It shows I have an event scheduled, but doesn't tell me what it is. I miss Jorte. It force closes.
I also tried Launcher Pro. It works, but I lost some of the functions in the stock launcher. I haven;t figured out how to disable an APK yet, so I have 2 calendars. I installed Beautiful Weather for the clock/weather widget. Every few minutes it forgets settings, and loses my location and appearance settings.
If I can figure out how, without re installing it, I will switch back to the ICS launcher and play with it some more. Update- Home switcher works!

This is the smoothest my phone has been for the year I've owned it. Ice Cream rocks!


----------



## nobnoobody

Not going to lie, I was praying for a secret Thanksgiving release, though I hope jt's taking some time and enjoying himself. It also means I wish I knew how to build his AOSP builds again...


----------



## pinecone

Just wanted to post some thoughts on this ROM. I was so eager to check out ICS on a live device I dumped my Charge and got a Fascinate. It actually worked out well because the other person now gets 4GB/Mo with Verizon.

1. Runs great! Will be a daily driver and will look forward to updates.
2. GPS lock was the fastest I've ever seen on a Fascinate or Charge.
3. I had no problems restoring apps from TiBa so that was nice.
4. So far no apps that I installed are giving me problems.
5. Ran Phone Tester and i appears that not only are all the sensors working, but the Multitouch test showed 10 simultaneous touches!
6. The only issue I'd kind of like to see (may have been my fault) is getting my Facebook account to sync with my contacts.

Thanks to everyone getting this put together!


----------



## nobnoobody

pinecone said:


> Just wanted to post some thoughts on this ROM. I was so eager to check out ICS on a live device I dumped my Charge and got a Fascinate. It actually worked out well because the other person now gets 4GB/Mo with Verizon.
> 
> 1. Runs great! Will be a daily driver and will look forward to updates.
> 2. GPS lock was the fastest I've ever seen on a Fascinate or Charge.
> 3. I had no problems restoring apps from TiBa so that was nice.
> 4. So far no apps that I installed are giving me problems.
> 5. Ran Phone Tester and i appears that not only are all the sensors working, but the Multitouch test showed 10 simultaneous touches!
> 6. The only issue I'd kind of like to see (may have been my fault) is getting my Facebook account to sync with my contacts.
> 
> Thanks to everyone getting this put together!


Agreed about the GPS. This is actually the first time I've ever had a successful lock, period.

Also, the Facebook sync was removed. Google had made some special arrangements because Facebook didn't want to implement the account/contact sync that Google originally had. They removed their special exemption in ICS. Complain to Facebook, they're the ones playing mean with their contact data sadly.


----------



## DevinLeFevere

nobnoobody said:


> Agreed about the GPS. This is actually the first time I've ever had a successful lock, period.
> 
> Also, the Facebook sync was removed. Google had made some special arrangements because Facebook didn't want to implement the account/contact sync that Google originally had. They removed their special exemption in ICS. Complain to Facebook, they're the ones playing mean with their contact data sadly.


Or download Freindcaster. =\


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

sgtmack said:


> I got the Google calendar to work. It sucks. It shows I have an event scheduled, but doesn't tell me what it is. I miss Jorte. It force closes.
> I also tried Launcher Pro. It works, but I lost some of the functions in the stock launcher. I haven;t figured out how to disable an APK yet, so I have 2 calendars. I installed Beautiful Weather for the clock/weather widget. Every few minutes it forgets settings, and loses my location and appearance settings.
> If I can figure out how, without re installing it, I will switch back to the ICS launcher and play with it some more. Update- Home switcher works!
> 
> This is the smoothest my phone has been for the year I've owned it. Ice Cream rocks!


Fancy widget pro seems to be working perfectly for me. Maybe give it a shot. No forgotten settings or fc's.


----------



## deitiphobia

anyone know how to get eh09 radio loaded?


----------



## Brosophocles

deitiphobia said:


> anyone know how to get eh09 radio loaded?


Well you can odin it. There's a sticky here with the radio and the odin program.


----------



## nobnoobody

DevinLeFevere said:


> Or download Freindcaster. =\


It looks gaudy but very, very functional. Especially since Facebook's lazy HTML-based News Feed manages to get screwed up very easily. Often when I'm scrolling, even in the middle of the Feed, it will act like I'm pulling-to-update and then I lose my position in the feed. Infuriating.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'd not heard of it before!


----------



## deitiphobia

Yesterday, while trying to pay for my Verizon bill via the automated phone system, i discovered that the DTMF dial tones are all wonky. Verizons system kept repeating my credit card number back to me with all sorts of errors and additional or wrong numbers, no matter how many times i tried. Anyone else experience this? This is why I want to try the EH09 RADIO. Any thoughts?


----------



## khaoszr

Hey does anybody know or have any twitter apps that work? Tweetcaster and plume don't.


----------



## khaoszr

Nvm it seems like the actual twitter app is working, just had never used this one before


----------



## KeithN

The new Ti bu updated seems to help with restoring on ICS


----------



## pinecone

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Fancy widget pro seems to be working perfectly for me. Maybe give it a shot. No forgotten settings or fc's.


How did you get the location to work? It never wants to update for me.


----------



## mzrdisi

Anyone having an issue where auto correct just simply does not work?


----------



## deitiphobia

mzrdisi said:


> Anyone having an issue where auto correct just simply does not work?


Yeah it's a known bug.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

deitiphobia said:


> Yesterday, while trying to pay for my Verizon bill via the automated phone system, i discovered that the DTMF dial tones are all wonky. Verizons system kept repeating my credit card number back to me with all sorts of errors and additional or wrong numbers, no matter how many times i tried. Anyone else experience this? This is why I want to try the EH09 RADIO. Any thoughts?


The eh09 radio has nothing to do with it. Take your phone off of speakerphone. The dtmf tones are over-modulated while using it. Its a known issue. Until JT or glitch get a kernel with audio enhancements etc, the dtmf tones while using speaker phone are going to give you trouble.


----------



## zeruth

Would someone be kind enough to hook me up with a pm with a link to the 11/23 build please... the build I have reboots my phone on occasion and I'm not willing to give up ICS for that, I would just appreciate a newer build


----------



## soundphed

zeruth said:


> Would someone be kind enough to hook me up with a pm with a link to the 11/23 build please... the build I have reboots my phone on occasion and I'm not willing to give up ICS for that, I would just appreciate a newer build


----------



## crashspeeder

Asking nicely doesn't completely invalidate the fact that jt doesn't want his test builds reposted. If you really want to be guinnea pigs then I suggest you learn to use logcat and hang out in the fascinate IRC channel. At least then you'd be helping him out by reporting bugs and crashes with full stack traces, not just flashing a rom earlier than everybody else.


----------



## deitiphobia

crashspeeder said:


> Asking nicely doesn't completely invalidate the fact that jt doesn't want his test builds reposted. If you really want to be guinnea pigs then I suggest you learn to use logcat and hang out in the fascinate IRC channel. At least then you'd be helping him out by reporting bugs and crashes with full stack traces, not just flashing a rom earlier than everybody else.


He asked for a PM, not a public post. JT doesn't want this thing publicly posted. Big difference from not wanting it posted at all. I think his message yesterday made that perfectly clear.


----------



## donots06

mzrdisi said:


> Anyone having an issue where auto correct just simply does not work?


I pulled LatinImeDictionaryPack.apk and LatinImeGoogle.apk from the Nexus S ICS rom found here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1354263. Replace the ones in /system/apps with the ones from the nexus s rom, check permissions and reboot. Fixes auto-correct and spell check for me. Make sure you switch to the new keyboard and dictionary in settings after you reboot.


----------



## lancec50

donots06 said:


> I pulled LatinImeDictionaryPack.apk and LatinImeGoogle.apk from the Nexus S ICS rom found here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1354263. Replace the ones in /system/apps with the ones from the nexus s rom, check permissions and reboot. Fixes auto-correct and spell check for me. Make sure you switch to the new keyboard and dictionary in settings after you reboot.


It worked for me. Thanks for the info. Is there a way to get rid of the other keyboard?


----------



## ms20422

.


----------



## ms20422

Somehow I just cannot get ICS running on my Fascinate. I odined ED05 and CWM4 afterwards, then I flashed the zip file. After showing 'Checking for BML/MTD', it booted the Samsung and then Cyanogenmod boot screens, and returned to CWM recovery. So I flashed the zip file again, and it said installation successful, but it bootloops no matter what I do.

I fully rebooted my phone each time after odin, wiped the usual 3 components, and have waited 30 minutes when it froze on the Samsung boot screen, but I cannot get past the boot loop.

Can anyone troubleshoot my case?


----------



## Curley

NOOB QUESTION HERE - what is BML?

Edit, found how to get to ICS in first page.


----------



## crashspeeder

Any Touchwiz rom is BML. Flash back to a stock rom using Odin and make sure you check off "repartition". After that just flash a CWR zip in Odin so you can flash ICS.


----------



## droidstyle

ms20422 said:


> Somehow I just cannot get ICS running on my Fascinate. I odined ED05 and CWM4 afterwards, then I flashed the zip file. After showing 'Checking for BML/MTD', it booted the Samsung and then Cyanogenmod boot screens, and returned to CWM recovery. So I flashed the zip file again, and it said installation successful, but it bootloops no matter what I do.
> I fully rebooted my phone each time after odin, wiped the usual 3 components, and have waited 30 minutes when it froze on the Samsung boot screen, but I cannot get past the boot loop.
> 
> Can anyone troubleshoot my case?


try a different stock package such as eh03 gb.


----------



## ms20422

droidstyle said:


> try a different stock package such as eh03 gb.


Already tried, but same result...thought the zip file was corrupted while downloading so I downloaded again and flashed but nothing after Samsung or Cyanogenmod boot screen...


----------



## dogg94

I noticed one thing when trying to install V3, I swapped back to using a bml rom previously then wanted to install v3 today but got error code 7 in cwm (didn't like the partition format i'm assuming), at which point I was able to install v2 I believe that v3 just doesn't do the bml/mtd check just a heads up I installed the previous version which ran the check and successfully installed, once it completes the rebootI will install v3.

Edit: after getting done with the install and shutting down, three finger into cwm, I wiped data/cache/dalvik and installed v3, it DOES do the check for bml/mtd but I don't believe it is doing it at the right time perhaps? because it does work now without error. One other oddity I noticed there is a new line of text at the bottom once installation is completed.... random offset: 0x3a0


----------



## droidstyle

I just wiped all three and flashed over cm7 nightly 112 and everything went fine...just wanted to try it and see if it would work.


----------



## Curley

I am having issues sending an email. Anyone else seeing this problem?

When I type in the name of the person to send to, it just closes the email. In gmail and exchange.


----------



## crashspeeder

anybody here have Google music? My music library used to load fine on v2 but on v3 it only has a few songs. My HP touchpad (running CM7) has my full library, as does the Google music site.


----------



## crashspeeder

Curley said:


> I am having issues sending an email. Anyone else seeing this problem?
> 
> When I type in the name of the person to send to, it just closes the email. In gmail and exchange.


Gmail seems go compose just fine for me. Did you wipe data? I ended up having to in order to get Google maps and fix a few bugs.


----------



## droidstyle

im geting a md5 sum error when trying to nandroid backup. Also mms dont send.


----------



## cptcorn

dogg94 said:


> I noticed one thing when trying to install V3, I swapped back to using a bml rom previously then wanted to install v3 today but got error code 7 in cwm (didn't like the partition format i'm assuming), at which point I was able to install v2 I believe that v3 just doesn't do the bml/mtd check just a heads up I installed the previous version which ran the check and successfully installed, once it completes the rebootI will install v3.
> 
> Edit: after getting done with the install and shutting down, three finger into cwm, I wiped data/cache/dalvik and installed v3, it DOES do the check for bml/mtd but I don't believe it is doing it at the right time perhaps? because it does work now without error. One other oddity I noticed there is a new line of text at the bottom once installation is completed.... random offset: 0x3a0


I just tried going from eho3 to v3... no go, going back to eho3, then v2, then v3, hopefully this works.


----------



## adhyatma

sorry noob question..

why the 3G data isn't running on the V3?

i just installed it and try to signing in my google account but it said "no connection"

before going to this rom my 3G data didn't have an issue..

please help me..

because this ROM is rocks..


----------



## sarkozy

*228 Option 1

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobloblaw1

data works on v3. I assume that you wiped user data prior to upgrading.


----------



## adhyatma

bobloblaw1 said:


> data works on v3. I assume that you wiped user data prior to upgrading.


i wipe all

from dalvik, cache, user data.

then how to get 3G work?


----------



## dogg94

cptcorn said:


> I just tried going from eho3 to v3... no go, going back to eho3, then v2, then v3, hopefully this works.


That is almost exactly what I did, went from the eh03 stock to try v3...no go, but then installed the f###aduck "(11/23 leak)" which flashed fine, then booted up, allowed to finish install, shut down, 3 finger cwm and v3 installed beautifully.

Edit: as stated above I did wipe everything (data/cache/dalvik) before installing v3 and everything seems to be in order, very smooth also running pimp my Cpu oc'd to 1300


----------



## adhyatma

bobloblaw1 said:


> data works on v3. I assume that you wiped user data prior to upgrading.


i re-flashing the rom again..

when on the BML rom, the data works fine.

This time i didn't wipe anything and flashing the V3 on ED05 BML ROM.

what makes 3G data not working on my fascinate. T.T


----------



## Curley

Loaded up go launcher and is running really smooth.


----------



## fourzero40

I am currently on MIUI with Glitch Kernel on a EH03 radio, can I just flash JT's ICS V3 zip file? Or is there anything else I have to do?


----------



## droidstyle

dogg94 said:


> That is almost exactly what I did, went from the eh03 stock to try v3...no go, but then installed the f###aduck "(11/23 leak)" which flashed fine, then booted up, allowed to finish install, shut down, 3 finger cwm and v3 installed beautifully.
> 
> Edit: as stated above I did wipe everything (data/cache/dalvik) before installing v3 and everything seems to be in order, very smooth also running pimp my Cpu oc'd to 1300


I just went from stock eh03 directly to ics v3...if you guys are having trouble it may be a sign of sd car failure on the horizon.


----------



## sarkozy

fourzero40 said:


> I am currently on MIUI with Glitch Kernel on a EH03 radio, can I just flash JT's ICS V3 zip file? Or is there anything else I have to do?


Read the OP.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

fourzero40 said:


> I am currently on MIUI with Glitch Kernel on a EH03 radio, can I just flash JT's ICS V3 zip file? Or is there anything else I have to do?


I previously went from cm7 nightly 112 to ics v3 with no problems other than mms. so I odin back to stock eh03 then flashed ics v3 in cwm4(still no mms)...no issues either way. The ics op thread states you should odin back to a bml TW rom first tho.


----------



## PhoenixPath

Loving It. Flashed directly from dfgas 11.28 MIUI.

Wiped, formatted all from mounts and installed. Set animations to .5 and all 2d apps accelerated.

She flies.

Thank you JT!!


----------



## Xain713

Working nicely







but the 3g icon is in the signal bars xD is this a glitch or just the way it is I can careless just wanted to know if it was just me or something


----------



## bawb3

Mms isn't working for me either, any chance someone can make a cwm zip with whatever fixes it?


----------



## droidstyle

bawb3 said:


> Mms isn't working for me either, any chance someone can make a cwm zip with whatever fixes it?


x2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyman881

Anyone on the mez .. what did you Odin to before flashing?


----------



## Brosophocles

mez- Odin to stock ee19 with repartition checked, then to eh09 without repartition checked. Odin cwm4 then boot to cwm, clear cache and dalvik and wipe data and flash.


----------



## Wyman881

Brosophocles said:


> mez- Odin to stock ee19 with repartition checked, then to eh09 without repartition checked. Odin cwm4 then boot to cwm, clear cache and dalvik and wipe data and flash.


Thanks. Are you running the V3?


----------



## Brosophocles

Yep. Everything's working perfectly, including mms.


----------



## droidstyle

Brosophocles said:


> Yep. Everything's working perfectly, including mms.


So you can send a picture message? Not a text an actual multi media message.


----------



## Brosophocles

Yeah, tested sending and receiving.


----------



## Wyman881

Alright thanks man!


----------



## droidstyle

Dang I reflashed twice and and still no mms


----------



## sarkozy

droidstyle said:


> Dang I reflashed twice and and still no mms


Probably just an APN issue with Verizon Fascinates if it's working on the Mesmerize.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyman881

droidstyle said:


> Dang I reflashed twice and and still no mms


Are you on fascinate or mes?


----------



## Chewy1576

sarkozy said:


> Probably just an APN issue with Verizon Fascinates if it's working on the Mesmerize.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


MMS works fine on my Fascinate running V3.


----------



## sarkozy

Chewy1576 said:


> MMS works fine on my Fascinate running V3.


Haven't had any success with MMS on my Fascinate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> Are you on fascinate or mes?


fascinate


----------



## jgross082_

Chewy1576 said:


> MMS works fine on my Fascinate running V3.


Did you update from v2 or start from stock?


----------



## Wyman881

Brosophocles said:


> mez- Odin to stock ee19 with repartition checked, then to eh09 without repartition checked. Odin cwm4 then boot to cwm, clear cache and dalvik and wipe data and flash.


Can you put a link for eh09 odin? I can't seem to find it..


----------



## Big Z

A couple of quick ?'s

- Is PWGB considered an MTD Rom?
- Will CWM 2.5.1.x work if PWGB is considered a Touchwiz based rom?
- If CWM 2.5.1.x is ok, I can simply clear data/cache and delvik and flash zip from SD, right?
- What radio does this Rom use (out of curiosity)?
- Does flashing from V1 or V2 to V3 clear all data/need data to be cleared each time?


----------



## Special_opps

Wyman881 said:


> Can you put a link for eh09 odin? I can't seem to find it..


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3395-samsung-mesmerize-uscc-official-gingerbread-stock-rom-eh09/


----------



## Sendan

Big Z said:


> A couple of quick ?'s


- Is PWGB considered an MTD Rom?
No
- Will CWM 2.5.1.x work if PWGB is considered a Touchwiz based rom?
Worked for me, otherwise try a fixed recovery from JTs Cyanogenmod thread.
- If CWM 2.5.1.x is ok, I can simply clear data/cache and delvik and flash zip from SD, right?
Yes
- What radio does this Rom use (out of curiosity)?
This doesn't flash a radio.
- Does flashing from V1 or V2 to V3 clear all data/need data to be cleared each time?
It's not a bad idea, why not just flash V3 though?


----------



## crashspeeder

For those of you with working MMS, what modem are you using?


----------



## droidstyle

crashspeeder said:


> For those of you with working MMS, what modem are you using?


I have tried ec09 and eh03 with no luck.


----------



## Big Z

Sendan said:


> - Is PWGB considered an MTD Rom?
> No
> - Will CWM 2.5.1.x work if PWGB is considered a Touchwiz based rom?
> Worked for me, otherwise try a fixed recovery from JTs Cyanogenmod thread.
> - If CWM 2.5.1.x is ok, I can simply clear data/cache and delvik and flash zip from SD, right?
> Yes
> - What radio does this Rom use (out of curiosity)?
> This doesn't flash a radio.
> - Does flashing from V1 or V2 to V3 clear all data/need data to be cleared each time?
> It's not a bad idea, why not just flash V3 though?


I likely will flash just V3, but I was curious for when future builds are released by JT. Trying to gauge the amount of effort i'll need to put forth going forward (I may wait for a build that is even more solid than V3 - even though most all reports are awesome!).


----------



## Wessiide

This may have been discussed but does anyone encounter that a whole lot of apps are incompatible with ics? Picsay pro tweetcaster sportcaster and many others either force close reboot phone or just look like shit.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curley

Wessiide said:


> This may have been discussed but does anyone encounter that a whole lot of apps are incompatible with ics? Picsay pro tweetcaster sportcaster and many others either force close reboot phone or just look like shit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yep, I got it with benchmark 2011. except with that app, the window launched really tiny.

Oh well, don't need that app anyway.


----------



## droidstyle

Wessiide said:


> This may have been discussed but does anyone encounter that a whole lot of apps are incompatible with ics? Picsay pro tweetcaster sportcaster and many others either force close reboot phone or just look like shit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


quic pic works till a reboot then force closes...antutu closes when the 2d test starts...so yea.


----------



## nemeth2027

Hey everyone, I'm loving the ICS. But my market isn't working. It's saying that X app can't be downloaded due to an error. Is this because my market hasn't updated yet? It's on version 3.3.11. How long does it take to update? I'm on v3 btw.

Thanks!


----------



## durango99

nemeth2027 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm loving the ICS. But my market isn't working. It's saying that X app can't be downloaded due to an error. Is this because my market hasn't updated yet? It's on version 3.3.11. How long does it take to update? I'm on v3 btw.
> 
> Thanks!


Someone suggested to do a data wipe (factory reset) to fix market issues. That fixed it for me.


----------



## Wyman881

Brosophocles said:


> mez- Odin to stock ee19 with repartition checked, then to eh09 without repartition checked. Odin cwm4 then boot to cwm, clear cache and dalvik and wipe data and flash.


Do you have to root before you install CWM / ROM? Or can you just do it.


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> Do you have to root before you install CWM / ROM? Or can you just do it.


just do it...Nike!


----------



## Wyman881

droidstyle said:


> just do it...Nike!


Wait are you answering my question or making a funny.. lol.


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> Wait are you answering my question or making a funny.. lol.


both...you dont need to root first, the rom is prerooted.


----------



## Wyman881

droidstyle said:


> both...you dont need to root first, the rom is prerooted.


Thanks! I'll be flashing to ICS tomorrow. Woo!


----------



## Wyman881

droidstyle said:


> both...you dont need to root first, the rom is prerooted.


Which ROM is pre rooted?


----------



## irodeapony

I'm running ICS and the ED05 radio seems to work pretty good. Receiving MMS with it.


----------



## kuronosan

Anyone else experiencing super battery drain on this? Maybe it's just me. Only bug I'm having on this ROM after flashing is that Dolphin HD goes insane after a while and squishes the website when you pull the side tabs over.

Also the memory use on this seems extreme... I always had over 150-200MB free on GB yet here I usually have 40-70 free even with a memory optimizer active. Am I missing something (besides the obvious)?


----------



## JJHunter

Anyway to block ads in applications?

Edit: Nvm, got it.


----------



## crashspeeder

irodeapony said:


> I'm running ICS and the ED05 radio seems to work pretty good. Receiving MMS with it.


I guess I'll be looking for the ED05 modem to flash today and see if it fixes my MMS woes.


----------



## zantopad

Fascinate w/ EH03 modem here, no outgoing mms (i get the picture with the triangle/exclamation point adn sending... forever). Haven't had a chance to test incoming MMS yet... Anyone know why MMS works on some fascinates and not others?


----------



## JeremytheIndian

Is picasa web albums not syncing to Gallery or is it just me? Also when I go into prefs on the launcher or gallery I get a blank list with no options. I flashed straight to V3 from ED05 Odin.


----------



## mentose457

zantopad said:


> Fascinate w/ EH03 modem here, no outgoing mms (i get the picture with the triangle/exclamation point adn sending... forever). Haven't had a chance to test incoming MMS yet... Anyone know why MMS works on some fascinates and not others?


I'm on eh03 and can receive media messages. I can't send them though. I'm gonna try ed05 when I get out of class.


----------



## waco

I'm on ed05 and can receive mms but can't send. Didn't mess with video yet but haven't ran into any other issues.


----------



## TerrierB

I've tried ED05, EC09 and EH03 radios. 
I can receive MMS but cannot send.


----------



## droidstyle

Yea i dont think the radio makes a difference.


----------



## Curley

Anyone else have lag in the launcher?


----------



## droidstyle

Just confirmed i can recieve mms, still no send.


----------



## TerrierB

droidstyle said:


> Yea i dont think the radio makes a difference.


I'm just trying to rule everything out...
I wonder if it depends on which version of CWM you flash with or which ROM you are coming from for the outgoing MMS to work?

Is anyone here successful on sending outgoing MMS with V3?


----------



## droidstyle

TerrierB said:


> I'm just trying to rule everything out...
> I wonder if it depends on which version of CWM you flash with or which ROM you are coming from for the outgoing MMS to work?
> 
> Is anyone here successful on sending outgoing MMS with V3?


I have tried flashing v3 over 3 different roms... cm7 112, odin ed05, odin eh03 all have been the same result...no mms send. Only used cwm4 to flash tho.


----------



## Wahooka

TerrierB said:


> I'm just trying to rule everything out...
> I wonder if it depends on which version of CWM you flash with or which ROM you are coming from for the outgoing MMS to work?
> 
> Is anyone here successful on sending outgoing MMS with V3?


I Installed V3 right after ODIN'ing back to stock and I am able to send and receive MMS. Unsure why some phones wouldn't be able to. Only change I have made is to force GPU rendering (which shouldn't affect sending MMS).

EDIT: Thanks JT this ICS Rom is absolutely AMAZING for being 3rd iteration of an alpha build, you sir are awesome!


----------



## TerrierB

Wahooka said:


> I Installed V3 right after ODIN'ing back to stock and I am able to send and receive MMS. Unsure why some phones wouldn't be able to. Only change I have made is to force GPU rendering (which shouldn't affect sending MMS).
> 
> EDIT: Thanks JT this ICS Rom is absolutely AMAZING for being 3rd iteration of an alpha build, you sir are awesome!


When you say Odin'ing back to stock, which version did you ODIN back to? ED05 or another build? Also, which version of CWM did you use to flash V3?

Thanks


----------



## bgoodwin

Weird...I set my phone down with an 80% charge, 2 idle hours later...0%.
Hooked up charger, wiped stats, now it says 40%.
Hmm...


----------



## saps

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/29/samsung-fascinate-receives-alphalulz-ice-cream-sandwich-rom-straight-from-source/#more-54241


----------



## Brosophocles

saps said:


> http://www.droid-lif...rce/#more-54241


Great to see this is getting some publicity


----------



## Special_opps

This is phat running on the mez YO

Sent from my ICS*MEZ


----------



## Wessiide

Anyone have issues with copy and paste in non Google apps such as ever note or root explorer?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zackandethan

Hey is anyone able to post the wallpaper after it boots. Thanks in advance .


----------



## baron4406

Hopefully this MMS issue gets solved. I was on SC 3.0 and I flashed V2 then V3 and had no issues at all it installed perfectly. Wifi and 3G worked first time. Only thing wrong is PRL update doesnt work (dialing *22899 connects then you hear the music for a second then the call is lost, no way the prl updates that fast) and you can't send MMS. Don't know if flashing back to stock will work since I was on a BML ROM already. Anyone have other fixes? BTW I'm on the EC09 radio for a week now and I can tell you it gives me a much stronger signal than the ED05 radio did. I doubt the radio has anything to do with MMS tho.


----------



## grin0048

Anyone using ADW EX...I switched from the stock launcher and now there is some sort of toolbar underneath the status bar...Is this an ADW thing?

Also, and this is probably related to the limited usb functionality, is adb a no go at this point? Or is it just me?

edit: what possible benefit is there of including the local path of the image I uploaded in the post? That's annoying.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

JeremytheIndian said:


> Is picasa web albums not syncing to Gallery or is it just me? Also when I go into prefs on the launcher or gallery I get a blank list with no options. I flashed straight to V3 from ED05 Odin.


bump


----------



## miami slim

grin0048 said:


> Anyone using ADW EX...I switched from the stock launcher and now there is some sort of toolbar underneath the status bar...Is this an ADW thing?
> 
> Also, and this is probably related to the limited usb functionality, is adb a no go at this point? Or is it just me?
> 
> edit: what possible benefit is there of including the local path of the image I uploaded in the post? That's annoying.


Hmmm. Reminiscent of honeycomb with that top tool bar. Intriguing


----------



## grin0048

miami slim said:


> Hmmm. Reminiscent of honeycomb with that top tool bar. Intriguing


Yeah, maybe I just need to get used to it, but it takes up a fair amount of real estate without bringing much to the table, imo.


----------



## Curley

grin0048 said:


> Anyone using ADW EX...I switched from the stock launcher and now there is some sort of toolbar underneath the status bar...Is this an ADW thing?
> 
> Also, and this is probably related to the limited usb functionality, is adb a no go at this point? Or is it just me?
> 
> edit: what possible benefit is there of including the local path of the image I uploaded in the post? That's annoying.


Maybe ADW is not fully compatible with ICS?


----------



## Jtommyj

Curley said:


> Maybe ADW is not fully compatible with ICS?


I think it's compatible but since it is seeing ics as 4.0 and 3.0 is honeycomb for tablet it is giving you the tablet view which I believe you can disable.


----------



## Wahooka

TerrierB said:


> When you say Odin'ing back to stock, which version did you ODIN back to? ED05 or another build? Also, which version of CWM did you use to flash V3?
> 
> Thanks


Arg ok time for me to look like an idiot. I swear my MMS were sending yesterday but today when I asked my wife about a pic I sent her of our son she hadn't received it. I looked back at it and the MMS I have sent are just setting at sending but regular texts went thru just fine. So disregard my idiotness please.

In case it helps to figure out the issue though I ODIN'd CI500_VZW_ED05_FROYO_REL.tar.md5, then used CWM4 as my recovery.

Again sorry for the earlier incorrect info =(


----------



## mwest

i came from the eh03 ROM and am still on that radio, I have gotten 3 phantom rings today.

Has anyone else been experiencing this?


----------



## Curley

Did see a video on you tube of video recording working on the captivate, so it is only a matter of time before JT gets it running.


----------



## irodeapony

Ok, as far as ADW Launcher EX, just long press on the screen, select launcher actions, then scroll to "Hide/Show Action Bar". What i did was long press the little tiles in the top left corner of the Action bar and selected edit, then changed that action to the "Hide/Show Action Bar". The action bar will periodically reappear but if you change that, you just simply press it when it appears and it will go away.


----------



## ashenwreck

Sorry if this has been covered a million and a half times, but just to confirm, when you hit menu and then preferences, does just a blank screen show up?

Also, didn't even realize I no longer have to flip in and out of airplane mode when I go in and out of signals. Awesome.


----------



## m0r0n3s

mwest said:


> i came from the eh03 ROM and am still on that radio, I have gotten 3 phantom rings today.
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing this?


Yesterday I received 1 call, no problems
Today 2 calls, phantom ring in both









Looks like this is gonna haunt us for a long time...


----------



## mwest

m0r0n3s said:


> Yesterday I received 1 call, no problems
> Today 2 calls, phantom ring in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this is gonna haunt us for a long time...


I guess a better question would be has anyone had better success with the ec09 modem?

when I use to run Mtd roms it was the modem of choice, is that still the case?


----------



## grin0048

irodeapony said:


> Ok, as far as ADW Launcher EX, just long press on the screen, select launcher actions, then scroll to "Hide/Show Action Bar". What i did was long press the little tiles in the top left corner of the Action bar and selected edit, then changed that action to the "Hide/Show Action Bar". The action bar will periodically reappear but if you change that, you just simply press it when it appears and it will go away.


Thanks for the tip...seems a bit strange that there's no setting to disable the thing in the normal ADW settings interface.


----------



## droidstyle

mwest said:


> I guess a better question would be has anyone had better success with the ec09 modem?
> 
> when I use to run Mtd roms it was the modem of choice, is that still the case?


no phantom rings here on ec09...also turn your media volume all the way down when not in use. I have never had a phantom ring since doing that.


----------



## bigjobber69

ok so just ran through this whole thread and didnt find my answer, someone said it was in here maybe I missed it. How do you get your full photo album to show up in the gallery? Im not getting all my DCIM folder in there. Is there something I need to do? Thanks


----------



## mentose457

bigjobber69 said:


> ok so just ran through this whole thread and didnt find my answer, someone said it was in here maybe I missed it. How do you get your full photo album to show up in the gallery? Im not getting all my DCIM folder in there. Is there something I need to do? Thanks


The "fix" is to place your photos in the pictures folder on your sd card. I personally dont have a problem seeing the pics in DCIM.


----------



## Curley

bigjobber69 said:


> ok so just ran through this whole thread and didnt find my answer, someone said it was in here maybe I missed it. How do you get your full photo album to show up in the gallery? Im not getting all my DCIM folder in there. Is there something I need to do? Thanks


Quickpic is compatible. I just switched and used that. Everything worked fine.


----------



## jerkules

Something odd has happened and i wonder if anyone else can shed some light on what's going on. I flashed v3 yesterday and everything worked fine except for the ROM not recognizing my SD card. The file manager could see what's on the SD card, but when I tried to use the camera, it would say that no card was available. Anyway, I went back to ED05 this morning. Then I loaded up the v3 again and now no matter what I do, my capacitance buttons absolutely won't work. I'm going to try DL'ing the ROM again and reflash to see if that helps. For what it's worth, I reformatted my SD card and the ROM can see the card without an issue. Just can't get the buttons to work.


----------



## Todd W

I've flashed this and been running it for a day or two and it's been running great. I pluugged it in to the computer tonight to transfer the missing live wallpaper file and it no longer showed up on the computer. It connected this morning but the computer won't see it tonight. I've found the usb debugging switch but I can't find the usb connect option. It showed up yesterday when I first connected it but not tonight. I've restarted phone and computer and reflashed ICS. What am I missing?
It will charge when plugged in to computer.


----------



## nemeth2027

ashenwreck said:


> Sorry if this has been covered a million and a half times, but just to confirm, when you hit menu and then preferences, does just a blank screen show up?
> 
> Also, didn't even realize I no longer have to flip in and out of airplane mode when I go in and out of signals. Awesome.


Ashenwreck
I get the same thing! I dont think i have read anything about it.


----------



## nemeth2027

Can anyone buy apps from the market? I can download free apps and apps I bought earlier, but when I go to buy one I get an error.

It says "an error occurred. Please try again."


----------



## mentose457

jerkules said:


> Something odd has happened and i wonder if anyone else can shed some light on what's going on. I flashed v3 yesterday and everything worked fine except for the ROM not recognizing my SD card. The file manager could see what's on the SD card, but when I tried to use the camera, it would say that no card was available. Anyway, I went back to ED05 this morning. Then I loaded up the v3 again and now no matter what I do, my capacitance buttons absolutely won't work. I'm going to try DL'ing the ROM again and reflash to see if that helps. For what it's worth, I reformatted my SD card and the ROM can see the card without an issue. Just can't get the buttons to work.


Check device manager. You have to reload the drivers.


----------



## adrianblack

WOW -- amazing work! I cannot believe how well this works so shortly after the release of the source. I'm so super impressed


----------



## Angus MacGyver

My otter box case and sausage fingers makes using the power button for wake quite difficult... Really missing the volume rocker wake option. Is there any way for a special Olympics bronze medalist such as myself to make this happen or is patience the key to a solution? 
I like hugs


----------



## whofarted

Todd W said:


> I've flashed this and been running it for a day or two and it's been running great. I pluugged it in to the computer tonight to transfer the missing live wallpaper file and it no longer showed up on the computer. It connected this morning but the computer won't see it tonight. I've found the usb debugging switch but I can't find the usb connect option. It showed up yesterday when I first connected it but not tonight. I've restarted phone and computer and reflashed ICS. What am I missing?
> It will charge when plugged in to computer.


ICS natively doesn't do the USB drive. Only does the "media player" or "Camera"......The work around is to boot into CWM and than mount as USB storage from the recovery in order to access your SD card


----------



## Todd W

whofarted said:


> ICS natively doesn't do the USB drive. Only does the "media player" or "Camera"......The work around is to boot into CWM and than mount as USB storage from the recovery in order to access your SD card


That's what I meant, media. I couldn't remember what it said cause it wouldn't do it. Its what I used to transfer files over onto the media card. It worked to begin with but not now, or maybe I can't remember where the option is. Thanks

Something else strange is now when I boot into recovery it starts CWM 5.x instead of the 4 fixed for CM7 that I pushed to begin with. Does v.3 install 5.x?


----------



## dogg94

Todd W said:


> That's what I meant, media. I couldn't remember what it said cause it wouldn't do it. Its what I used to transfer files over onto the media card. It worked to begin with but not now, or maybe I can't remember where the option is. Thanks
> 
> Something else strange is now when I boot into recovery it starts CWM 5.x instead of the 4 fixed for CM7 that I pushed to begin with. Does v.3 install 5.x?


1 You may need to check the device drivers on your pc for the sch-1500 for use with the mtp system installed correctly, I used it last night and can verify all the files and folders on my sd card showed up on my pc for use ( I believe someone posted that earlier in either this thread or the devo thread but I can't find it)
2 Yes V3 ICS installs CWM 5.5.. and has a new droid dood in the background when in use


----------



## dcullen

crashspeeder said:


> Gmail seems go compose just fine for me. Did you wipe data? I ended up having to in order to get Google maps and fix a few bugs.


K9 mail is working for me, composing, sending & receiving

I've tried to read all the posts in both threads for this ROM... installed V3 yesterday, love it except for the calendar. I did see a post asking about it but I can't find an answer, I've tried a couple of different calendars and get this same msg

"Unfortunately, Calendar Storage has stopped." I tried moving app to SD card... anyone get a calendar to work?


----------



## droidstyle

Todd W said:


> That's what I meant, media. I couldn't remember what it said cause it wouldn't do it. Its what I used to transfer files over onto the media card. It worked to begin with but not now, or maybe I can't remember where the option is. Thanks
> 
> Something else strange is now when I boot into recovery it starts CWM 5.x instead of the 4 fixed for CM7 that I pushed to begin with. Does v.3 install 5.x?


Thats suppose to be that way...once your on mtd you no longer want to use cwm4...its just for converting from bml to mtd.


----------



## Curley

droidstyle said:


> Thats suppose to be that way...once your on mtd you no longer want to use cwm4...its just for converting from bml to mtd.


Anyone try Handsent mms to see if that is sending?


----------



## tripacer99

Anyone else getting "Android OS" as their highest battery eater? It's never been this high with any 2.1/2.2/2.3 roms i've used for any amount of time.

Apparently it's gobbling up more power than the screen after an hour of use, which is really surprising. Any ideas?


----------



## whofarted

tripacer99 said:


> Anyone else getting "Android OS" as their highest battery eater? It's never been this high with any 2.1/2.2/2.3 roms i've used for any amount of time.
> 
> Apparently it's gobbling up more power than the screen after an hour of use, which is really surprising. Any ideas?


No, My screen is 44% and android OS is #2 with 22%


----------



## nobnoobody

Has anyone managed to do an in-app payment in jt's ICS?

I get "An error occurred. Please try again." everytime no matter what.

If you want a good one to try, baconreader just dropped in the market and there is an inapp payment to remove ads.


----------



## kuronosan

tripacer99 said:


> Anyone else getting "Android OS" as their highest battery eater? It's never been this high with any 2.1/2.2/2.3 roms i've used for any amount of time.
> 
> Apparently it's gobbling up more power than the screen after an hour of use, which is really surprising. Any ideas?


I was getting problems with that as well. I fixed it by limiting background processes and telling ICS to kill processes I'd opened and moved out of focus. It's been running normally ever since and my battery life is back to normal.

I think what happens if you don't limit processes is the memory management of ICS doesn't do too well right now in managing resources... when I first flashed it I only had like 60MB free on average. After a few days of use it's back up to 180-200MB.


----------



## tripacer99

nobnoobody said:


> Has anyone managed to do an in-app payment in jt's ICS?
> 
> I get "An error occurred. Please try again." everytime no matter what.
> 
> If you want a good one to try, baconreader just dropped in the market and there is an inapp payment to remove ads.


Not sure if there's a fix; I had the same problem on cm7. A workaround would be to buy it from the web market on your browser and have it auto-installed on your phone.

(And yeah, baconreader is a great reddit app. Been using it for months, love it)


----------



## nobnoobody

tripacer99 said:


> Not sure if there's a fix; I had the same problem on cm7. A workaround would be to buy it from the web market on your browser and have it auto-installed on your phone.
> 
> (And yeah, baconreader is a great reddit app. Been using it for months, love it)


I can buy apps just fine, but I can't execute an in-app payment. You can't do those from the browser sadly.


----------



## sarkozy

Sometimes I wish these phones didn't have external SD cards so we wouldn't have to deal with this crap. Week-old 16GB Sandisk card reporting corrupted and unable to format in Windows, I "can" through recovery on the phone but it's not really formatting it. Only thing it's had on it was CM7 nightly 108, a backup and about 1GB of photos.

May or may not be related to the new ROM. Who knows.


----------



## JoeProcopio

so, original post says camera is working, but i keep getting "camera stopped working" when i launch it...i'm reading through the posts trying to get caught back up, but can't find anything except one post back on the 18th about it...and nothing in this post...

i'm afraid to try GPS only to be dissapointed with that too...reflashed rom, same thing...was on 2.3.5 superclean, odin'd back to ED05 with PIT, odin'd powerwashed for SnGs, loaded CM4, flashed ICS Alpha...others have working camera? I know camcorder doesn't work, but camera should


----------



## dogg94

JoeProcopio said:


> so, original post says camera is working, but i keep getting "camera stopped working" when i launch it...i'm reading through the posts trying to get caught back up, but can't find anything except one post back on the 18th about it...and nothing in this post...
> 
> i'm afraid to try GPS only to be dissapointed with that too...reflashed rom, same thing...was on 2.3.5 superclean, odin'd back to ED05 with PIT, odin'd powerwashed for SnGs, loaded CM4, flashed ICS Alpha...others have working camera? I know camcorder doesn't work, but camera should


Camcorder fc's instantly but camera works perfectly it snaps pictures quicker than stock from what I can tell also


----------



## sarkozy

JoeProcopio said:


> so, original post says camera is working, but i keep getting "camera stopped working" when i launch it...i'm reading through the posts trying to get caught back up, but can't find anything except one post back on the 18th about it...and nothing in this post...
> 
> i'm afraid to try GPS only to be dissapointed with that too...reflashed rom, same thing...was on 2.3.5 superclean, odin'd back to ED05 with PIT, odin'd powerwashed for SnGs, loaded CM4, flashed ICS Alpha...others have working camera? I know camcorder doesn't work, but camera should


Might be a dumb question, but are you hitting the icon on the homescreen or selecting the Camera app from the app drawer? I don't know why the one is still on the homescreen but it's not worked for anyone to my knowledge.


----------



## nemeth2027

nobnoobody said:


> Has anyone managed to do an in-app payment in jt's ICS?
> 
> I get "An error occurred. Please try again." everytime no matter what.
> 
> If you want a good one to try, baconreader just dropped in the market and there is an inapp payment to remove ads.


I get that same error when I try to buy an app from the mkt. Free apps download fine though.


----------



## JoeProcopio

dogg94 said:


> Camcorder fc's instantly but camera works perfectly it snaps pictures quicker than stock from what I can tell also


i think i noticed the issue...the original post is setup weird, at least in my eyes...i was installing the original build...not v3...don't know why the original builds are still available, but whatever...gonna flash the new one and see what's up...thanks!


----------



## nemeth2027

JoeProcopio said:


> so, original post says camera is working, but i keep getting "camera stopped working" when i launch it...i'm reading through the posts trying to get caught back up, but can't find anything except one post back on the 18th about it...and nothing in this post...
> 
> i'm afraid to try GPS only to be dissapointed with that too...reflashed rom, same thing...was on 2.3.5 superclean, odin'd back to ED05 with PIT, odin'd powerwashed for SnGs, loaded CM4, flashed ICS Alpha...others have working camera? I know camcorder doesn't work, but camera should


I've had no problem with the camera in the app draw. Something doesn't sound right. I Odin'd to stock eh03 instead of super clean. You may want to try that.

And GPS locked on within 10 secs for me!


----------



## JoeProcopio

JoeProcopio said:


> i think i noticed the issue...the original post is setup weird, at least in my eyes...i was installing the original build...not v3...don't know why the original builds are still available, but whatever...gonna flash the new one and see what's up...thanks!


camera in app drawer works...


----------



## JoeProcopio

going to check GPS now, those are the 2 most important...well..maybe not the MOST, but they are important to me...lol


----------



## oturn

The call volume on my Fascinate is blasting loud at first use, then drops to nothing once volume down is pressed. It does this every time a call is placed. This issue has persisted for me for all Cyanogen builds, and it continues with ICS. I'm running ED05.

Anyone else seeing this on ICS? I know others have had the problem with Cyanogen. Could this be due to ED05?


----------



## mentose457

oturn said:


> The call volume on my Fascinate is blasting loud at first use, then drops to nothing once volume down is pressed. It does this every time a call is placed. This issue has persisted for me for all Cyanogen builds, and it continues with ICS. I'm running ED05.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on ICS? I know others have had the problem with Cyanogen. Could this be due to ED05?


Small price to pay to have the latest and greatest eh'?


----------



## lancec50

oturn said:


> The call volume on my Fascinate is blasting loud at first use, then drops to nothing once volume down is pressed. It does this every time a call is placed. This issue has persisted for me for all Cyanogen builds, and it continues with ICS. I'm running ED05.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on ICS? I know others have had the problem with Cyanogen. Could this be due to ED05?


I believe that is kernel related. Since Samsung has never released the kernel source for GB cause it has never been an official release they patched it to work but its not perfect. It is a lot better then the very low volume until they patched it. Before you could barely hear the person on he other end. I just click the volume up button and its fine for me.


----------



## Brosophocles

oturn said:


> The call volume on my Fascinate is blasting loud at first use, then drops to nothing once volume down is pressed. It does this every time a call is placed. This issue has persisted for me for all Cyanogen builds, and it continues with ICS. I'm running ED05.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this on ICS? I know others have had the problem with Cyanogen. Could this be due to ED05?


To get volume back all you have to do is toggle speaker after you adjust it.


----------



## gabe565

So have Verizon fascinate users gotten mms to work? Because for me it never actually gets done sending..


----------



## mzrdisi

Not working for me, would seem we need the APN info? Right?


----------



## irodeapony

Ok, love the rom but currently having an issue that in some apps, it will load, then it occupys a corner of the screen and is small. The touch points still remain the same as if it were full sized but the app is for the most part unusable. Any ideas?


----------



## Brosophocles

irodeapony said:


> Ok, love the rom but currently having an issue that in some apps, it will load, then it occupys a corner of the screen and is small. The touch points still remain the same as if it were full sized but the app is for the most part unusable. Any ideas?


Dev tools -> development settings ->disable compatibility mode. Might need a reboot, but that fixes it.


----------



## sarkozy

gabe565 said:


> So have Verizon fascinate users gotten mms to work? Because for me it never actually gets done sending..


Not to my knowledge.


----------



## JoeProcopio

JoeProcopio said:


> going to check GPS now, those are the 2 most important...well..maybe not the MOST, but they are important to me...lol


ahhh...i'm all cold and fuzzy with a brain freeze with ICS now! looks like everything I need works...very nice...JT is one awesome Dev...great to have him on our device...hope he continues onto the GNex when it hits....


----------



## Shemdroid

So far my only issue is with nesoid not working right. The app will open but when I try to load a game it goes to a blank screen and then back to the nesoid screen. Any ideas?


----------



## droidstyle

the app probably does not support ics yet...I had several apps that would fc or just close when I first ran ics. Then after the next round of udates they started working!


----------



## JJHunter

Brosophocles said:


> Dev tools -> development settings ->disable compatibility mode. Might need a reboot, but that fixes it.


I don't see that option anywhere...


----------



## gabe565

mzrdisi said:


> Not working for me, would seem we need the APN info? Right?


That's what I was thinking, but I can't find what settings we need! I guess I'll just wait!


----------



## droidstyle

JJHunter said:


> I don't see that option anywhere...


its in your app drawer not settings


----------



## JJHunter

droidstyle said:


> its in your app drawer not settings


Ah. Thanks


----------



## dcullen

Calendar... is the calendar just not working, I still don't see any posts? I get the message "Unfortunately, Calendar Storage has stopped." popping up all the time on my phone, when I get a call for instance...


----------



## cj1171

So has anyone tried Navigation? Mine uses the new voice but seems to alternate, it'll say one thing properly, the next thing it says is kinda like slower and choppier, then back to normal sound, then choppy again...any idea what's up? The choppy voice sounds really depressed and makes me a sad driver


----------



## nmalready

im not able to get wifi tether to work in v3. tried tablet and pc. they connect but no data is transfered or received. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## livinsac

nmalready said:


> im not able to get wifi tether to work in v3. tried tablet and pc. they connect but no data is transfered or received. anyone else having this problem?


What tether are you using? The native tethering behaves the same way for me, but the experimental version of wireless tether works fine in infrastructure mode.


----------



## crashspeeder

nmalready said:


> im not able to get wifi tether to work in v3. tried tablet and pc. they connect but no data is transfered or received. anyone else having this problem?


I had the same problem using wifi tethering. Not sure how to fix it.


----------



## ACLakey

Has anybody been able to sync a cooperate account on the Mes with ICS yet?


----------



## nmalready

crashspeeder said:


> I had the same problem using wifi tethering. Not sure how to fix it.


yeah... the built in tether. strange because in jt's github says he fixed it. but maybe he was refering to the app? (wifi tether for root users)


----------



## Sendan

nmalready said:


> yeah... the built in tether. strange because in jt's github says he fixed it. but maybe he was refering to the app? (wifi tether for root users)


The built in tether only works when I open my NAT...was the same on MIUI as well. I use a tasker profile to do it. I think JT fixed this on his cyanogenmod builds though, don't take my word for it.


----------



## Shemdroid

I'm noticing that I constantly have about 30mb of cashed files and no tasks most of the time that need killed which is just differ ant than any other from I've used. Anyone know why


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Shemdroid said:


> I'm noticing that I constantly have about 30mb of cashed files and no tasks most of the time that need killed which is just differ ant than any other from I've used. Anyone know why


Because it is an ALPHA BUILD


----------



## Roblovesbox

I've seen a few post on this but not really an answer. Every time I attempt to get an app from the market it tells me
"App name could not be downloaded due to an error" I have tried on WiFi and 3G, and im on 3.3.12 . Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


----------



## mswells

Tapatalk v1.13.3 starts up but after the splash screen I get "Unfortunately, Tapatalk has stopped."
Anyone know how I can get it to work again?

I installed App from market b/c TiBu does not re-install any apps for me.

Edit: I found an older apk v1.10.2 on my SD; that worked


----------



## Shemdroid

dablitzkrieg said:


> Because it is an ALPHA BUILD


Kk just didn't know if there was something wrong or what. Im learning on the fly.


----------



## jbreakfield

Roblovesbox said:


> I've seen a few post on this but not really an answer. Every time I attempt to get an app from the market it tells me
> "App name could not be downloaded due to an error" I have tried on WiFi and 3G, and im on 3.3.12 . Any ideas on how to fix this issue?


This was happening to me. I flashed back to stock with repartition, then re-flashed the ROM, and everything started working as it should.


----------



## Roblovesbox

jbreakfield said:


> This was happening to me. I flashed back to stock with repartition, then re-flashed the ROM, and everything started working as it should.


I'll give it a try, I've tried reflashing it once too.


----------



## livinsac

Sendan said:


> The built in tether only works when I open my NAT...was the same on MIUI as well. I use a tasker profile to do it. I think JT fixed this on his cyanogenmod builds though, don't take my word for it.


Can you explain how to open NAT?


----------



## jbreakfield

Has anyone using this ROM with CS Showcase done any roaming with it? If so, can you report on it? Would like to know if I can go outside the CS area next week with ICS, or if I should just go back to a TW ROM...
Thanks


----------



## mrhanman

Sendan said:


> The built in tether only works when I open my NAT...was the same on MIUI as well. I use a tasker profile to do it. I think JT fixed this on his cyanogenmod builds though, don't take my word for it.


Can you post the Tasker profile? I have Tasker, but I'm not very proficient with it.


----------



## Bschrib

mrhanman said:


> Can you post the Tasker profile? I have Tasker, but I'm not very proficient with it.


Here's the profile I use -- Really simple, just on phone offhook it moves volume down to 13, then back up to 14. You can adjust it, but this is less of a sonic boom for me.


----------



## mrhanman

Bschrib said:


> Here's the profile I use -- Really simple, just on phone offhook it moves volume down to 13, then back up to 14. You can adjust it, but this is less of a sonic boom for me.


Sweet! That's not what I was asking for, but this is a great idea to solve that annoyance. Thanks!


----------



## 870hans

Hi all, where can I find the teamhacksung wallpaper


----------



## chopper the dog

870hans said:


> Hi all, where can I find the teamhacksung wallpaper


In framework-res.apk/res/drawable-nodpi.










good day.


----------



## jerkules

Does anyone know how to replace the terrible tick noise when you touch the screen in the 2.3 and below ROMs with the tick noise from ICS? I thought is was the effect_tick.ogg located in the system/media/audio/ui folder, but alas, when I rename it in the GB ROM and replace with the one from ICS, it doesn't change anything. The ICS screen press tick is very subtle and well suited for the ROM, i'd like to see if it can be used in other ROMs too.


----------



## Sendan

jerkules said:


> Does anyone know how to replace the terrible tick noise when you touch the screen in the 2.3 and below ROMs with the tick noise from ICS? I thought is was the effect_tick.ogg located in the system/media/audio/ui folder, but alas, when I rename it in the GB ROM and replace with the one from ICS, it doesn't change anything. The ICS screen press tick is very subtle and well suited for the ROM, i'd like to see if it can be used in other ROMs too.


It might be TwTouch.ogg...maybe I'm thinking of my tablet I'm not sure. Either way make sure you change permissions appropriately and then reboot after you drop in the new .ogg file. This *SHOULD WORK* Also this isn't the right place to ask that question >.>


----------



## PhoenixPath

irodeapony said:


> Ok, love the rom but currently having an issue that in some apps, it will load, then it occupys a corner of the screen and is small. The touch points still remain the same as if it were full sized but the app is for the most part unusable. Any ideas?


Disable force-gpu in 2d in settings/developer options.


----------



## Shemdroid

chopper the dog said:


> In framework-res.apk/res/drawable-nodpi.
> 
> good day.


Thank you!!!!!! I needed that too


----------



## mattstakilla

PhoenixPath said:


> Disable force-gpu in 2d in settings/developer options.


Negative. Go to dev tools. The app. Then developer settings. And tik disable compatibility mode.

His way may work but doing this removes the setting that helped with smoothness


----------



## syborg

I was having a problem with maps.....I kept getting a login failure. Cleared data for maps tried again and got a login failure. Tried to sign-in, which failed cause I was signed-in, and maps magically started working.

I have a problem with Elixir widgets. They go zombie after a while. Other widgets work okay - only the Elixir widgets go zombie. Anyone else having this issue or know how to fix the issue?


----------



## livinsac

mrhanman said:


> Sweet! That's not what I was asking for, but this is a great idea to solve that annoyance. Thanks!


 See if this works for open NAT for tethering. Thanks to sendan for pointing me in right direction.

http://www.multiupload.com/6A5PAN9YA1


----------



## strokess91

I've read a lot on this & can't find a solution so I'm asking y'all. I'm having troubles with the market also, I can get free ones no problem but the paid apps I keep getting a error message. The 1st time i flashed ics i flashed over cm7 then i odoin‘d back to stock then flashed ics so I don't know what the problem is. Any help would be grateful


----------



## livinsac

strokess91 said:


> I've read a lot on this & can't find a solution so I'm asking y'all. I'm having troubles with the market also, I can get free ones no problem but the paid apps I keep getting a error message. The 1st time i flashed ics i flashed over cm7 then i odoin'd back to stock then flashed ics so I don't know what the problem is. Any help would be grateful


I have similar issue with purchasing apps. I have an asus tablet tied to the same google account, so I just bought the app on tablet and then downloaded it to phone.


----------



## PhoenixPath

mattstakilla said:


> Negative. Go to dev tools. The app. Then developer settings. And tik disable compatibility mode.
> 
> His way may work but doing this removes the setting that helped with smoothness


Doesn't affect the launcher, and yes: it does work.


----------



## hecantbreathe

Whats everyone's battery life like? I average 8-9 hours with moderate use. Would get like 13-14 on cm7.


----------



## Shemdroid

I'm doin good if I have 30 - 40% left when I get off work and have also had it almost dead by that time.


----------



## strokess91

I get a decent 13 hrs of battery life on moderate use, maybe about 8 using it heavily.


----------



## droidstyle

Im at 24hrs right now with 32% left. screen on time of 2hrs 21min.


----------



## hecantbreathe

droidstyle said:


> Im at 24hrs right now with 32% left. screen on time of 2hrs 21min.


I had great battery life the first day I flashed it. But then it went downhill fast. Android OS seems like its always taking 50% of usage.


----------



## droidstyle

Here is the microbe live wallpaper if anybody interested...Thanks Calebv2! (Flash in recovery)

http://www.mediafire.com/?p8h8jj7qv8fdx4a


----------



## droidstyle

hecantbreathe said:


> I had great battery life the first day I flashed it. But then it went downhill fast. Android OS seems like its always taking 50% of usage.


huh I have been running this for 5days now with great battery life...you know the deal, it seems every fascinate tends to react differently to custom roms.


----------



## Shemdroid

anyone else having problems with a severe lag when typing long posts/replys??????


----------



## tjthebest

Does any ones data usage tracker work? Mine is showing that im not using data. i suspect thats not right..


----------



## theQuickGeek

tjthebest said:


> Does any ones data usage tracker work? Mine is showing that im not using data. i suspect thats not right..


Did you check Set Mobile Data Limit? I suspect that may be what is needed to monitor. I haven't used it because I got grandfathered into unlimited data


----------



## dablitzkrieg

What do I do to prevent cell standby from this battery drain?


----------



## theQuickGeek

tjthebest said:


> Does any ones data usage tracker work? Mine is showing that im not using data. i suspect thats not right..


After testing it out, it doesnt work at all.


----------



## JohanX

How do I add a widget to the ICS desktop?

I long press but all I get are wallpaper options.

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## baron4406

JohanX said:


> How do I add a widget to the ICS desktop?
> 
> I long press but all I get are wallpaper options.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


You have to long press on the widget/icon in your app drawer (not on the desktop like a tw rom) then place it on your desktop. try it its slick.


----------



## JohanX

Is there a thread that keeps track of the latest version of JT's ICS?

I am currently running a version that says Kernel Version=2.6.35.14-g76142d0 and Mod version=IceCreamHachish-11282011-Fascinate

Is this the latest version?

Thanks!


----------



## JohanX

baron4406 said:


> You have to long press on the widget/icon in your app drawer (not on the desktop like a tw rom) then place it on your desktop. try it its slick.


 Got it.

Thanks!

Sent from my Samsung Fascinate


----------



## Crucial

hecantbreathe said:


> I had great battery life the first day I flashed it. But then it went downhill fast. Android OS seems like its always taking 50% of usage.


I'm seeing the same thing. I'm nit used to anything but screen or cell standby being at the top. But Android OS is always at the top by far with this ROM. Not that I care, I love it too much to let go.


----------



## Crucial

JohanX said:


> Is there a thread that keeps track of the latest version of JT's ICS?
> 
> I am currently running a version that says Kernel Version=2.6.35.14-g76142d0 and Mod version=IceCreamHachish-11282011-Fascinate
> 
> Is this the latest version?
> 
> Thanks!


If you look in the first post of JT's Alphalulz thread in the fascinate developers area, you'll see his latest releases. As of right now 11/28 was his latest release.


----------



## Shemdroid

JohanX said:


> Is there a thread that keeps track of the latest version of JT's ICS?
> 
> I am currently running a version that says Kernel Version=2.6.35.14-g76142d0 and Mod version=IceCreamHachish-11282011-Fascinate
> 
> Is this the latest version?
> 
> Thanks!


On the first page of the ics thread in the developers forum for fascinate is where the updates are being posted.


----------



## CP2

I've been using the ICS v3 Rom for about five days now and I'm still loving it. I've noted some things noted on this & the developer thread, like Launcher Preferences doesn't work, Camcorder issues, and the data monitoring not working for mobile connection - but overall the build is Solid.

I had just installed straight over MIUI 11.18 after wiping data / cache and it's been smooth so far. I've thought about going back to MIUI but I just like ICS too much!


----------



## Shemdroid

Well i had to flash back to stock becuz of too many things that arent working just yet but i will be flashingit again after the wifi and the market are fixed


----------



## dablitzkrieg

Shemdroid said:


> Well i had to flash back to stock becuz of too many things that arent working just yet but i will be flashingit again after the wifi and the market are fixed


Both are fine in this build


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

does anyone have the other missing live wallpapers, like Phase Beam and Spectrum?
i found a zip online that had all the ICS live wallpapers but that was when i was on JT's vanilla GB before i could use them. and of course, now that i'm using ICS the only thing that any searches return are the shitty live wallpaper apps


----------



## lilballerlee

i just got 18hrs on this....f*ckin awesome. Anyone got any better bat life?


----------



## Brosophocles

So far, OC'd at 1300 uv'd -100 all the way down:


----------



## KaotikGT

ok whats the trick to the battery life yall are getting i can hardly make it 6 hours. also how can i get sms working? thanks for a great forum


----------



## Shemdroid

dablitzkrieg said:


> Both are fine in this build


Wireless hotspot is what i meant and i cant purchase apps from the market. its a great rom, i use the hotspot too much too go without and i dont know all the twchnical stuff to get it going


----------



## icemanwbs

Mms works, just can't send pics. ( sms. )


----------



## mentose457

icemanwbs said:


> Mms works, just can't send pics. ( sms. )


You mean SMS works an MMS (media message) does not.


----------



## KaotikGT

Yeah i cant send pics


----------



## icemanwbs

Yes, sorry, old age setting in loll. I'm sure dev have it fixed in no time...


----------



## mrhanman

livinsac said:


> See if this works for open NAT for tethering. Thanks to sendan for pointing me in right direction.
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/6A5PAN9YA1


That's perfect! It works exactly as it should. Tasker has paid for itself a thousand times.


----------



## livinsac

Shemdroid said:


> Wireless hotspot is what i meant and i cant purchase apps from the market. its a great rom, i use the hotspot too much too go without and i dont know all the twchnical stuff to get it going


Enter these commands in terminal emulator to get wireless hotspot working, or use tasker app and the profile linked above:

su
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o wl0.1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
iptables -A FORWARD -i wl0.1 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT


----------



## strokess91

Has anyone else been experiencing a "screen flash" when pushing the power button to go into sleep mode? I know this is in alpha stages but I was just wondering.


----------



## pinecone

strokess91 said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing a "screen flash" when pushing the power button to go into sleep mode? I know this is in alpha stages but I was just wondering.


If it's what I think it is, it's the "tv tube" effect. it's a feature of gingerbread.


----------



## Shemdroid

livinsac said:


> Enter these commands in terminal emulator to get wireless hotspot working, or use tasker app and the profile linked above:
> 
> su
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
> iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o wl0.1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
> iptables -A FORWARD -i wl0.1 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT


Thanx......


----------



## Brosophocles

Update. Stock battery by the way.


----------



## Golfman560

pinecone said:


> If it's what I think it is, it's the "tv tube" effect. it's a feature of gingerbread.


I think what he meant is that every once in awhile right before that occurs the screen shows up and flashes and then that animation starts. I've noticed it quite a bit but its not that bad seeing as the tv tube effect still runs.


----------



## strokess91

The screen flash is after the "TV tube" effect, like its taking a screenshot almost but its not.


----------



## mentose457

Mah fone haz ben doin strange tings lately. I think its time fer a wipe.


----------



## miami slim

A little off topic... thought this was neat, watching American Chopper and Paul Sr. Is rocking a Fascinate! IDK thought I would share as I never see this phone on TV.

Back to ICS


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

strokess91 said:


> Has anyone else been experiencing a "screen flash" when pushing the power button to go into sleep mode? I know this is in alpha stages but I was just wondering.


I've been looking into that as well. No its not the off animation that strokess91 is referring to. Its the split-second flash back on after the animation. The reason it does that is the OS is waiting for the "screen-off" sound effect. Because it isn't optimized and totally in-sync yet, you may get that quick flash after you hit your power-button .(it shouldn't happen when the screen times-out) Hope this answers your question.


----------



## upsidedownaaron

i sort of posted this in jt's thread in dev, but i figured out how to do *228 option 2. since long press of menu button doesn't bring up the keyboard.

1. dial *228 send
2. while lady is talking, go to home screen, open up the sms app
3. pick some random sucker to reply to
4. voila the keyboard pops up
5. get the numbers page
6. press 2. 
profit.

the verizon lady's 8 track tape voice says that the programming was successful even if the phone screen says failed. (it has said that since 2.2)

and it appears my prl was updated normally.

hope this helps.

or is it totally irrelevant?


----------



## droidstyle

upsidedownaaron said:


> i sort of posted this in jt's thread in dev, but i figured out how to do *228 option 2. since long press of menu button doesn't bring up the keyboard.
> 
> 1. dial *228 send
> 2. while lady is talking, go to home screen, open up the sms app
> 3. pick some random sucker to reply to
> 4. voila the keyboard pops up
> 5. get the numbers page
> 6. press 2.
> profit.
> 
> the verizon lady's 8 track tape voice says that the programming was successful even if the phone screen says failed. (it has said that since 2.2)
> 
> and it appears my prl was updated normally.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> or is it totally irrelevant?


----------



## ashenwreck

upsidedownaaron said:


> i sort of posted this in jt's thread in dev, but i figured out how to do *228 option 2. since long press of menu button doesn't bring up the keyboard.
> 
> 1. dial *228 send
> 2. while lady is talking, go to home screen, open up the sms app
> 3. pick some random sucker to reply to
> 4. voila the keyboard pops up
> 5. get the numbers page
> 6. press 2.
> profit.
> 
> the verizon lady's 8 track tape voice says that the programming was successful even if the phone screen says failed. (it has said that since 2.2)
> 
> and it appears my prl was updated normally.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> or is it totally irrelevant?


Or you could hit the menu button after you entered the *228 in the dialer and add a few 2 second pauses and then a 2 at the end. Seems a lot easier.


----------



## Wyman881

How do you get root on this rom?


----------



## ashenwreck

^ http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/page__view__findpost__p__240720


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> How do you get root on this rom?


flash v3 and you will be rooted. v1-v2 were the only versions that had trouble with superuser.


----------



## Wyman881

Okay, how is it running?


----------



## HarleyJoel

I've been running nicely for four days. Can't send mms, no camcorder but other than that it's very smooth.

Sent from my ICS'd Fascinate.


----------



## Wyman881

HarleyJoel said:


> I've been running nicely for four days. Can't send mms, no camcorder but other than that it's very smooth.
> 
> Sent from my ICS'd Fascinate.


I'm on CM7 and I just can't get myself to try it. I'm on a mesmerize.


----------



## droidstyle

I was on cm7 and cant go back...to me its worth it just for how well the data handoff is between 3g/wifi. No more toggling airplane mode. Also the browser is so much smoother. CM7 is nice dont get me wrong, but im really liking this alot! been running it since 11/28 and avg 48+hrs battery w/ 3.5hrs screen on time!Thats with the epic 4g 1800mah battery tho. subtract about 20% for the stock 1500mah.


----------



## Wyman881

The epic 4g battery works with this phone? Hmm. I should just flash it. I bet I'll like it.


----------



## droidstyle

Yep sure does...its just a hair thicker than stock. I think i gave 22.00 bucks shipped on amazon.


----------



## cb3ck

Heya.

I'm wondering if anyone could help me understand how I can go from a fully charged phone, to 75% around 8 hours later with it just sitting on my nightstand. Is anyone seeing something I don't, or experiencing the same thing?

I do understand that Gmail pushes, my tweetdeck updates every couple hours, and other things are going on. But I was surprised to lose so much juice so fast. I also realize I'm using an Alpha build.









Here are a couple screenies:

















Thanks in advance.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Wyman881 said:


> I'm on CM7 and I just can't get myself to try it. I'm on a mesmerize.


I'm on a Mesmerize as well. It is certainly worth a try. Everything works with the exception on the camcorder. There are files that you would need to push to the system/etc/ppp folder to get 3g working all the time. Otherwise it's golden!


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

cb3ck said:


> Heya.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could help me understand how I can go from a fully charged phone, to 75% around 8 hours later with it just sitting on my nightstand. Is anyone seeing something I don't, or experiencing the same thing?
> 
> I do understand that Gmail pushes, my tweetdeck updates every couple hours, and other things are going on. But I was surprised to lose so much juice so fast. I also realize I'm using an Alpha build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple screenies:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I was just going to say that your battery life for almost 8 hours was pretty awesome! I would say that is completely acceptable.


----------



## ocs111

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I'm on a Mesmerize as well. It is certainly worth a try. Everything works with the exception on the camcorder. There are files that you would need to push to the system/etc/ppp folder to get 3g working all the time. Otherwise it's golden!


Does pushing the files to the system/etc/ppp folder provide a temporary fix for the no data roaming problem for our showcase??


----------



## Shemdroid

Wyman881 said:


> I'm on CM7 and I just can't get myself to try it. I'm on a mesmerize.


Im really not big on cm7 personally ics is alot better miui as well


----------



## cb3ck

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I was just going to say that your battery life for almost 8 hours was pretty awesome! I would say that is completely acceptable.


I suppose I can accept this, but it still drives me bonkers to have my phone lose almost a quarter of its charge when it's just sitting on my nightstand while I sleep. I should also mention that I had the news and weather widget up and running, and i'm not sure what the refresh rate on it was. I will experiment with removing widgets, or programs, or just turning the data connection off at night.

It's also tough to see my wife's Iphone battery not budge a % point when she's not using it. Yeah, it's probably not a fair comparison, and this isn't the place to talk about Apple...but I find I'm lusting after that battery life...

I do understand that I have widgets, notifications, and the like...I suppose I could also be using a poor radio not suited for my area. (Currently using ED05) In all my Android experience, small amounts of battery drain seems to be the norm.


----------



## droidstyle

cb3ck said:


> Heya.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone could help me understand how I can go from a fully charged phone, to 75% around 8 hours later with it just sitting on my nightstand. Is anyone seeing something I don't, or experiencing the same thing?
> 
> I do understand that Gmail pushes, my tweetdeck updates every couple hours, and other things are going on. But I was surprised to lose so much juice so fast. I also realize I'm using an Alpha build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple screenies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Possibly whatever is causing mediaserver to run? That is never run on my device and it will idle 8hrs and only lose 5%. I run 3 widgets, powercontrol, mycast weather, widgetsoid...still getting 48+hrs battery life. Was getting 30+ on the stock battery. No overclock with -75uv @ 1000mhz , the rest 100-800mhz @ -100uv.


----------



## Jinxt

Is anyone else having the issue where the phone is booting into safe mode and having to reboot to recovery before it will boot normally?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roblovesbox

Jinxt said:


> Is anyone else having the issue where the phone is booting into safe mode and having to reboot to recovery before it will boot normally?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


No, mine just randomly reboot every so often. About 3 - 4 times a day at the most.


----------



## Jinxt

By safe mode I mean the phone looks like it boots normally but some apps are no longer showing up as being installed and there is a transparent rectangle in the bottom left of the launcher that says "safe mode".

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

ocs111 said:


> Does pushing the files to the system/etc/ppp folder provide a temporary fix for the no data roaming problem for our showcase??


Ummm.... thats a loaded question. The short answer is _maybe._ I don't have a showcase device so I can't verify it, but i know that the mesmerize had issues (regardless of build, radio, etc) until i started digging into it. i know each device is different. the fascinate doesn't need all the ppp files as verizon provisions and sees the device differently on the network than us cell or c-spire. i can give you some test files to push and see what happens... try the files in this attached zip...


----------



## Wyman881

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> I'm on a Mesmerize as well. It is certainly worth a try. Everything works with the exception on the camcorder. There are files that you would need to push to the system/etc/ppp folder to get 3g working all the time. Otherwise it's golden!


What files do I need to push? And how do I?


----------



## strokess91

I also have been having a safe mode issue. Sometimes my SMS closes unexpectantly & closes itself I have to reboot for it to work again but it boots up to safe mode. I have to do a battery pull to fix the safe mode problem. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Wyman881 said:


> What files do I need to push? And how do I?


Take the file I posted. Unzip it. Copy and paste the files into the system/etc/ppp folder on your phone. You might have to change the phone to r/w(read/write) instead of r/o(read-only). Use an app like root explorer to do it all, otherwise you could use adb as well.


----------



## Wyman881

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> Take the file I posted. Unzip it. Copy and paste the files into the system/etc/ppp folder on your phone. You might have to change the phone to r/w(read/write) instead of r/o(read-only). Use an app like root explorer to do it all, otherwise you could use adb as well.


What file are you talking about? I don't se one...


----------



## sushiguy732

I tried out JT's ICS build today for many hours. The things I loved about ICS were the Web Browswer and Calendar.

I have since gone back to JT's SC .03 and I am wondering if there is any way to get those apps to run on SC.

Please tell me there IS a way!


----------



## Thought Police

question about partitioning..

read that i need to clear back to ED05 stock because of the partition sizes being different before flashing V3 ..

so i went directly from MIUI to V3 just to check out V3 and play around with it.. made a nandroid backup of it while i was there..

my question is : if i want to do it *right* this time to roll with V3 as the daily drive by going back to ED05 - can i then flash V3 and (advanced) restore data (only) and/or restore w nandroid to get my setup back, or will the nandroid restore bork the partitions again to the old?

in other words, will nandroiding set my partitions, or does it not mess with that?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Wyman881 said:


> What file are you talking about? I don't se one...











Check out the image. It may help


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Thought Police said:


> question about partitioning..
> 
> read that i need to clear back to ED05 stock because of the partition sizes being different before flashing V3 ..
> 
> so i went directly from MIUI to V3 just to check out V3 and play around with it.. made a nandroid backup of it while i was there..
> 
> my question is : if i want to do it *right* this time to roll with V3 as the daily drive by going back to ED05 - can i then flash V3 and (advanced) restore data (only) and/or restore w nandroid to get my setup back, or will the nandroid restore bork the partitions again to the old?
> 
> in other words, will nandroiding set my partitions, or does it not mess with that?


Ooooo... this is a _good_ question! I would love to know the answer as well. I know that with an official CWM recovery that restoring data does not affect partition size but i don't know how it works with MTD. Interesting... I might just have to try this...


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

sushiguy732 said:


> I tried out JT's ICS build today for many hours. The things I loved about ICS were the Web Browswer and Calendar.
> 
> I have since gone back to JT's SC .03 and I am wondering if there is any way to get those apps to run on SC.
> 
> Please tell me there IS a way!


Nope. Framework is_ wwwaaaayyyyy_ different. Your best bet is to see if someone has developed an app like fancy widgets that looks like ICS. Sorry.


----------



## nobnoobody

Mesmerizeuser said:


> If you are already on a TouchWiz (BML) based rom, you can flash ICS directly (since the flash will repartition the phone to MTD with the correct partition sizes). If you are running an AOSP (MTD) rom (CM7, OMFGB, JT's Vanilla GB, Pool Party, etc) you must revert back to a BML rom so that the phone will repartition to the new MTD setup that the ICS rom is on.


This is a very good and accurate description, however, this part is no longer true. Jt has fixed the mtd script to repartition even if you're already on mtd. Cheers.


----------



## Wyman881

nobnoobody said:


> This is a very good and accurate description, however, this part is no longer true. Jt has fixed the mtd script to repartition even if you're already on mtd. Cheers.


So you can flash ICS over CM7 without any issues?


----------



## Shemdroid

sushiguy732 said:


> I tried out JT's ICS build today for many hours. The things I loved about ICS were the Web Browswer and Calendar.
> 
> I have since gone back to JT's SC .03 and I am wondering if there is any way to get those apps to run on SC.
> 
> Please tell me there IS a way!


I went back to asx but i wish i had thw messaging app from ics.


----------



## larryp1962

Wyman881 said:


> So you can flash ICS over CM7 without any issues?


Its recommended to flash back to bml and start over.

For best results.


----------



## droidstyle

yes you can flash over cm7 without any issues...I have done it a few times now. JT fixed this in v3 so its no longer an issue.


----------



## DocHolliday

This thing a daily driver? Might have to upgrade.


----------



## droidstyle

Yessir.


----------



## nobnoobody

larryp1962 said:


> Its recommended to flash back to bml and start over.
> 
> For best results.


no, it's no longer necessary, it was even mentioned on the last page. and please, "best results" is not true. that's like saying for best results, wipe everything three times. it's not true.


----------



## droidstyle

Thanks to Nathaniel @ galaxy forums, he figured out how to unlock rocket launcher hidden in ics!

Here is his post!

Here is a fun thing to see using launcher Pro for the ics.download and install Launcher Pro on your device, go into your standard launcher's widget menu and locate "activities." Drag and drop the widget onto your home screen, and a long list will appear. Locate and select "launcher," and Rocket Launcher is hanging out inside. The first time you try to use it, the program won't work properly. Exit out and go back in, and you'll find yourself flying at warp speed with icons zooming past you in every direction.

edit* Just wanted to make sure folks didnt think this is ground breaking development or anything...but there are 2 other launchers hiding in ics. Just got to figure out how to unlock them.


----------



## pwshadow

So it has been posted several times that you can now go from a CM7 based MTD Rom to Alphalulz directly. Does this mean that we can go back directly? For example: if we are on Alphalulz can we restore a nandroid backup of a previous MIUI rom?


----------



## droidstyle

pwshadow said:


> So it has been posted several times that you can now go from a CM7 based MTD Rom to Alphalulz directly. Does this mean that we can go back directly? For example: if we are on Alphalulz can we restore a nandroid backup of a previous MIUI rom?


yes you can...just wipe all three front to back lol. About nandroid, you can only restore a image over the rom it was created on...meaning you cannot nandroid a ics image over miui or vice versa. You must flash back to the rom that you created the nandroid backup of.


----------



## Wyman881

What modem do I need to be on for the mesmerize?


----------



## azok79

This is an awesome download, thanks, jt1134! (The 11/28 update)

Now that I have my Fascinate set up to suit me, I tried to do a backup with CM-Based Recovery v5.5.0.2, but got the following error message:
"Error while generating md5 sum"

Hope someone can help.....I'm a bit of a flash-aholic and would hate to lose these settings when I try a new rom
Apologies for posting in the wrong forum......


----------



## Usetheschwartz

Solid ROM, way more functional than anything I'd call "alpha". Count me in with the list of people that MMS doesn't work for. I've tried it with EC09 and EH03 modems, both with WiFi enabled and disabled. I've tried both the native Messaging app as well as Handcent (which looks miserable on ICS for the record...)

Otherwise, works great and I'm really liking the improvements to the OS that Google has brought to the party with ICS.


----------



## larryp1962

On the topic of flashing from an MTD rom straight to ICS........ I made a reply to a post a few posts back and said( going back to stock BML then flashing ICS) (for best results) well i actually meant (for less chance of a problem)

So today i flashed ICS v3 from MIUI (after wiping data,cache and dalvik)

UHHHH my phone went into boot loop!

This may have not happened to anyone else.

Just thought i would share...

[ I also had run ICS v3 for about a week before i flashed back to MIUI. I still had ICS v3 .zip on my SD card ]


----------



## amathophobia

This rom looks so tasty I might just had to trade my droidx for a fascinate. Good job jt.


----------



## zeruth

larryp1962 said:


> On the topic of flashing from an MTD rom straight to ICS........ I made a reply to a post a few posts back and said( going back to stock BML then flashing ICS) (for best results) well i actually meant (for less chance of a problem)
> 
> So today i flashed ICS v3 from MIUI (after wiping data,cache and dalvik)
> 
> UHHHH my phone went into boot loop!
> 
> This may have not happened to anyone else.
> 
> Just thought i would share...
> 
> [ I also had run ICS v3 for about a week before i flashed back to MIUI. I still had ICS v3 .zip on my SD card ]


Uhh he said you absolutely have to flash to bml before going to this unless already on a version of this rom as it is mtd but it has resized partitions. Going from miui to this was a bad idea. Read thoroughly.


----------



## larryp1962

zeruth said:


> Uhh he said you absolutely have to flash to bml before going to this unless already on a version of this rom as it is mtd but it has resized partitions. Going from miui to this was a bad idea. Read thoroughly.


Yeah i know..... ( my suggestion too )but some people say you dont have too. I dont know where they read in this thread that it was ok to do it.

I did it to see for myself! LOL









But some people seem to know it all!	NOT!

{ READ THOROUGHLY }


----------



## droidstyle

zeruth said:


> Uhh he said you absolutely have to flash to bml before going to this unless already on a version of this rom as it is mtd but it has resized partitions. Going from miui to this was a bad idea. Read thoroughly.


No from my understanding jt fixed the partition sizing in v3 so you can flash from any mtd. I have done it several times with no problems.


----------



## droidstyle

larryp1962 said:


> Yeah i know..... ( my suggestion too )but some people say you dont have too. I dont know where they read in this thread that it was ok to do it.
> 
> I did it to see for myself! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some people seem to know it all!	NOT!
> 
> { READ THOROUGHLY }


I dont think I know it all by anymeans, but I am going to share what works. I have have flashed ics v3 over cm7 several times with no problems...nothing wrong with odining back to bml and it probably is the best practice. My previous post was not to undermine yours...Just simply stating what I have experienced. Relax were just talking phones here my friend, no need to take this too serious.


----------



## larryp1962

droidstyle said:


> I dont think I know it all by anymeans, but I am going to share what works. I have have flashed ics v3 over cm7 several times with no problems...nothing wrong with odining back to bml and it probably is the best practice. My previous post was not to undermine yours...Just simply stating what I have experienced. Relax were just talking phones here my friend, no need to take this too serious.


I wasnt singling you out at all droidstyle. I enjoy your posts...just wanted to let you know


----------



## zeruth

droidstyle said:


> No from my understanding jt fixed the partition sizing in v3 so you can flash from any mtd. I have done it several times with no problems.


Do you know how? Like did he make it the default partition size or just make sure it was at the correct size when already on mtd?


----------



## Sendan

droidstyle said:


> I dont think I know it all by anymeans, but I am going to share what works. I have have flashed ics v3 over cm7 several times with no problems...nothing wrong with odining back to bml and it probably is the best practice. My previous post was not to undermine yours...Just simply stating what I have experienced. Relax were just talking phones here my friend, no need to take this too serious.


I've been seeing people saying this but I never actually saw JT say he fixed it which is why I'm a bit skeptical. I think the only problem you would have by not repartitioning back to BML is /data/data filling up, which would cause force closes. (and not everyone would fill up /data/data hence maybe this is why some people think it's fixed?)

Then again I'm definitely not up to speed with this thread so if someone could post a link to to fix that'd be great.


----------



## jbr05ki

I was getting a lot of FC issues so I cleared cache and dalvik. When I rebooted a message popped up and said it was updating. Now everything is good.


----------



## Wessiide

My market has stopped downloading. Worked fine for weeks now whenever I hit update it just sits there saying downloading and never starts. I wiped market data several times to no avail. Very frustrating I have like 10 apps to update.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpavlec

Wessiide said:


> My market has stopped downloading. Worked fine for weeks now whenever I hit update it just sits there saying downloading and never starts. I wiped market data several times to no avail. Very frustrating I have like 10 apps to update.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I had the same problem and then I ran Cache Cleaner NG. (I have it run daily now). That seemed to have fixed it for me so you could try that but it could have been something totally unrelated that I did. I was lucky enough to have a titanium backup of Cache Cleaner NG so not being able to download it from the market was not an issue for me. You may need to find an alternate solution. I believe it just cleans up the datadata folder (or maybe the /data/data folder?). You could try clearing the cache on specific apps. I found a guide for this in one of the two threads... can't seem to find it again though.


----------



## ocs111

[sub]Is anyone else running this ICS Rom on their Showcase?? I flashed back to EH09GB yesterday and loaded ICS on my showcase. Everything appears to be working right now, my only concern is that my phone is showing Verizon Network under system settings..[/sub]


----------



## larryp1962

Yes.showing Verizon is normal. There is a guide posted by __josh __ on how to get MMS working


----------



## larryp1962

Delete


----------



## BMc08GT

Ok long time DX user trying our ICS on his fascinate and im getting horrible battery life. 4 hours and I'm @ 38% with 1.5 hours display. According to betterbatterystats Audioout_1 and SyncLoopWakeLock are causing the huge drain. Only app that is actively syncing is the Google apps(calendar,browser,Gmail, music) anybody got any ideas?

I love this rom btw


----------



## Wyman881

So I finally flashed this. Holy balls. What a great rom.


----------



## pgm131

Anyone having a problem buying apps from the market. Evrytime I try to buy one it says "an error occurred." I tried wiping the cache and rebooting with no luck. Then I install the app from the website and I go through a massive force close of everything to where I have to wipe all three and reflash the rom...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz

pgm131 said:


> Anyone having a problem buying apps from the market. Evrytime I try to buy one it says "an error occurred." I tried wiping the cache and rebooting with no luck. Then I install the app from the website and I go through a massive force close of everything to where I have to wipe all three and reflash the rom...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Look up about 7 posts.....


----------



## ashenwreck

Buying apps does not work for me either.


----------



## Golfman560

Same here, updating and not works perfectly but whenever I try to purchase anything it kicks me out with an error. Going online to the desktop site shows that my phone hasn't connected to the market since flashing the ROM.


----------



## kongfranon

Just curious does anyone know if ICS has the same problem as CM7/MIUI in regards to callers complain about an echo when using the speakerphone? It sounds find on my end, but caller always says they hear themselves echoing and quality is very bad.

I had this problem with any MTD rom in the past, and was hoping ICS might fix it somehow.

Thanks!


----------



## afritchen

pgm131 said:


> Anyone having a problem buying apps from the market. Evrytime I try to buy one it says "an error occurred." I tried wiping the cache and rebooting with no luck. Then I install the app from the website and I go through a massive force close of everything to where I have to wipe all three and reflash the rom...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I get the same error message when I attempt to buy an app from the Market.

Admittedly, I have not tried what is suggested here:

*Wessiide, on 08 December 2011 - 01:52 PM, said:​*​​​

My market has stopped downloading. Worked fine for weeks now whenever I hit update it just sits there saying downloading and never starts. I wiped market data several times to no avail. Very frustrating I have like 10 apps to update.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk​
I had the same problem and then I ran Cache Cleaner NG. (I have it run daily now). That seemed to have fixed it for me so you could try that but it could have been something totally unrelated that I did. I was lucky enough to have a titanium backup of Cache Cleaner NG so not being able to download it from the market was not an issue for me. You may need to find an alternate solution. I believe it just cleans up the datadata folder (or maybe the /data/data folder?). You could try clearing the cache on specific apps. I found a guide for this in one of the two threads... can't seem to find it again though.​
Has anyone had any luck with Cache Cleaner NG resolving the issue with buying items from the Market?

I was able to purchase an item via market.android.com and send it to my phone. Downloaded, installed and runs fine. So that seems to be an option, at least.


----------



## dB Zac

man, if I could only get the MMS to work, I would totaly run this as the daily. I notice on mine, it doesn't resize the photos. Maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## ashenwreck

The cache cleaner will not fix the transaction issue with the market, as far as I know. Pretty sure that was just recommended for people that were having issues actually downloading from the market.

Edit: Also, I tried the cache cleaner and cannot purchase apps still. Though, going through my computer will work fine.


----------



## Curley

Can anyone purchase the apps on the android market website? This will get you the app you want and downloads auto to your phone. Maybe this will alleviate the problem until a fix comes.

Does Handsent MMS work?


----------



## pgm131

I can purchase it from the website but while it is downloading it goes through a forceclose loop starting with the market and then almost all the other apps. It is so bad that I have to completely wipe and reflash

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmalready

just thought i would share something interesting i found. with adw launcher add a custom shortcut. tap "pick your activity"/"activities" then scroll down the list to galaxy s settings. now you have color tuning and backlight timeout adjustment


----------



## ashenwreck

Out of curiosity, does anyone know the latest market version? I upgraded to 3.3.12 thinking it'd solve the issue, but I still cannot purchase anything. Oh well.


----------



## saps

Wyman881 said:


> So I finally flashed this. Holy balls. What a great rom.


Just jumped on it today myself finally. As usual the King delivered an exceptional ROM


----------



## saps

Curley said:


> Can anyone purchase the apps on the android market website? This will get you the app you want and downloads auto to your phone. Maybe this will alleviate the problem until a fix comes.
> 
> Does Handsent MMS work?


Hand cent does work with the latest update. I get some wacky behavior from it though like fuzzy looking screens, but it's working ok


----------



## Wyman881

saps said:


> Just jumped on it today myself finally. As usual the King delivered an exceptional ROM


Seriously! Its amazing lol.


----------



## Wyman881

Is there a need for a task killer?


----------



## saps

Wyman881 said:


> Is there a need for a task killer?


Never has been


----------



## amathophobia

Definitely went ahead and traded my droidx for a fascinate today just so I could run this rom. Runs extremely smooth. Thanks to these threads it took me less than 30 minutes to load up Odin and flash some ics goodness. Thank you very much jt.


----------



## KeithN

Wyman881 said:


> Is there a need for a task killer?


Same as usual, not really. Unless you want to use it end apps that you may be having issues with or are hogging resources. It also seems like you end apps by holding home and sliding running apps off the screen/removing them.


----------



## Brosophocles

Having no issues buying anything, got SwiftkeyX (3.99) and Angry Birds (.99) without any issues. Market version 3.3.11


----------



## BMc08GT

BMc08GT said:


> Ok long time DX user trying our ICS on his fascinate and im getting horrible battery life. 4 hours and I'm @ 38% with 1.5 hours display. According to betterbatterystats Audioout_1 and SyncLoopWakeLock are causing the huge drain. Only app that is actively syncing is the Google apps(calendar,browser,Gmail, music) anybody got any ideas?
> 
> I love this rom btw


OK at 10 hours now with 3 hrs display. OS at 28% and I have 2% left

Those wake locks are still using high % of battery


----------



## syborg

ashenwreck said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone know the latest market version? I upgraded to 3.3.12 thinking it'd solve the issue, but I still cannot purchase anything. Oh well.


I'm running 3.3.11 and I have no problems.


----------



## thepolishguy

syborg said:


> I'm running 3.3.11 and I have no problems.


I am running 3.3.11 and I cannot buy apps. very frustrating with like 10 days of 10 cent sales going on. I can buy from the web but not from the market. I have tried the "cache cleaner ng" app. That didn't work. I can install free apps - I just cannot buy paid apps.

Any ideas?

Oh - and to the Dev - this rom is completely awesome! I just traded my DX for a Fascinate out of sheer boredom with the X and then I found this yesterday! Score!


----------



## zeruth

and as far as I knew, you cant install v3 from bml. So I highly doubt the partitioning was fixed.


----------



## zeruth

dB Zac said:


> man, if I could only get the MMS to work, I would totaly run this as the daily. I notice on mine, it doesn't resize the photos. Maybe that has something to do with it


Get go SMS, it will work with that.


----------



## thepolishguy

zeruth said:


> and as far as I knew, you cant install v3 from bml. So I highly doubt the partitioning was fixed.


Was this directed at me? & if so - I thought the OP said to Odin & then install?


----------



## Wyman881

zeruth said:


> and as far as I knew, you cant install v3 from bml. So I highly doubt the partitioning was fixed.


I installed v3 from bml.. that's what your supposed to do..?


----------



## zeruth

Wyman881 said:


> I installed v3 from bml.. that's what your supposed to do..?


It wouldnt let me, I had to install v2 first then v3, I was on awesome sauce. I didn't Odin so who knows lol but v2 did work when 3 wouldnt


----------



## icemanwbs

"Go SMS" Will not send pics. Same as the stock app


----------



## thepolishguy

Dang - now I cannot even install apps from the web market. Getting the same error on the web market as I am getting from my phone. Free apps are still working fine. I hope someone gets something figured out.


----------



## Golfman560

Wyman881 said:


> "Go SMS" Will not send pics. Same as the stock app


Sending MMS period won't work.


----------



## mackeydesigns

I've had some very crappy Wifi signals ever since flashing. It isn't a big deal to me, but I would like to utilize wifi when i can. I can be 4 feet from my home router and it won't connect, it tries but never does. However, I can at work, no problems.

Is there an app to boost the signal for wifi? I'm not sure why it's happening honestly. I saw a few others post the same issue.


----------



## Special_opps

thepolishguy said:


> Dang - now I cannot even install apps from the web market. Getting the same error on the web market as I am getting from my phone. Free apps are still working fine. I hope someone gets something figured out.


I don't know if the issue is with ics or if it may be a market issue at the moment. Android Market Problems your not alone. http://www.androidce..._medium=twitter


----------



## strokess91

Personally I find this rom amazing. Buying apps on the market won't work but buying them off the computer then it dl's to my phone fine, its still in alpha stages so idc about that much lol i usually get about 15 hrs of battery life which is awesome, i have flashed from mtd and bml both work fine but i flashed my latest from bml just in case lol but amazing work jt your the king.


----------



## zeruth

Golfman560 said:


> You're supposed to go from BML so that it repartitions the file system correctly.
> 
> Sending MMS period won't work.


Then I don't know why it works for me. But the stock app still won't, odd if you ask me


----------



## ashenwreck

After downloading ADW ex for 10 cents from the market, I am seeing a significant improvement in battery life over the stock launcher. Android OS was consuming the most battery life before, now that once again belongs to the screen. I'm guessing it's not coincidence. Perhaps everyone that is using the stock launcher that is also experiencing poor battery life should take that into consideration?

Edit: Improvement not as great as originally thought. But still a difference.


----------



## spartan.062

strokess91 said:


> Buying apps on the market won't work but buying them off the computer then it dl's to my phone fine


I tried that. It sat there trying to download and used more than 60% of the battery in 1 hour. And got pretty hot before I realized what it was doing in my pocket. :-\


----------



## Wyman881

I try overclocking to 1.3 and undervolting -100 all the way down and my phone freezes the minute I exit setcpu. Any suggestions?


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> I try overclocking to 1.3 and undervolting -100 all the way down and my phone freezes the minute I exit setcpu. Any suggestions?


reduce your undervolt to -75


----------



## droidstyle

Just thought I woould share this bit of info. So I decided to nadroid my cm7 backup...anyway all I did was wipe all three and nandroid restored over ics with no issues. So I thought cool, Lets try it the other way. So again I wiped all three, flashed cm7 nightly 112, then restored my ics v3 nandroid right over the top of cm7. Maybe this is common knowledge, but I had no idea lol. So it appears cm7 nightly 112 and ics v3 will nandroid over eachother...not sure about miui or vgb tho.


----------



## pgm131

Jt just posted a screenshot on twitter with a "USB connected" notification! Also there are power toggles in the notification tray! Not sure if this is for fascinate. I know he is working on other projects... I just hope for the camcorder. If that is fixed soon I might not need the nexus!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## spartan.062

pgm131 said:


> Jt just posted a screenshot on twitter with a "USB connected" notification! Also there are power toggles in the notification tray! Not sure if this is for fascinate. I know he is working on other projects... I just hope for the camcorder. If that is fixed soon I might not need the nexus!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


It *looks* like the Fascinate. . . . Only time will tell.

EDIT: It is. I missed the comment / reply Jt posted on his thread earlier.


----------



## zeruth

pgm131 said:


> Jt just posted a screenshot on twitter with a "USB connected" notification! Also there are power toggles in the notification tray! Not sure if this is for fascinate. I know he is working on other projects... I just hope for the camcorder. If that is fixed soon I might not need the nexus!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


V3 has usb


----------



## wcouri

Absolutely love this ROM, especially with toggles now.


----------



## wcouri

I'm sorry if this has already been covered in earlier pages, but are there still roaming issues since this is an mtd ROM? I'm running this on a Mesmerize.


----------



## Brosophocles

wcouri said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been covered in earlier pages, but are there still roaming issues since this is an mtd ROM? I'm running this on a Mesmerize.


Haven't roamed since I had the v2, but it worked fine then.


----------



## jbr05ki

For some reason I can't mount sdcard in recovery. I can however mount when the phone is fully booted to my comp. Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## dhouston10

Very good update!


----------



## ACLakey

So far the update is a positive with the exception of mms. I had MMS working on the Mez with apn updates but after the update it is a no go...any thoughts?

Anybody know how to incorporate the accuracy battery mod into the toggles zip? It seems I can have one or the other.


----------



## Special_opps

ACLakey said:


> So far the update is a positive with the exception of mms. I had MMS working on the Mez with apn updates but after the update it is a no go...any thoughts?
> 
> Anybody know how to incorporate the accuracy battery mod into the toggles zip? It seems I can have one or the other.


Were u able to access apn settings thru voice dialer? Voice dialer fails on me mez.


----------



## ACLakey

Special_opps said:


> Were u able to access apn settings thru voice dialer? Voice dialer fails on me mez.


On V3 yes, then used apn manager app to edit and swap. On this version I get the same voice dialer fail. It says I am using the same APN that work on the previous version but it is not working


----------



## dablitzkrieg

ACLakey said:


> So far the update is a positive with the exception of mms. I had MMS working on the Mez with apn updates but after the update it is a no go...any thoughts?
> 
> Anybody know how to incorporate the accuracy battery mod into the toggles zip? It seems I can have one or the other.


Gunnermike is a wiz at things like that, along with the other great developers. Be patient and I'm sure hell whip something up


----------



## spartan.062

Ok. I downloaded the new version. Wiped all three. And flashed the rom. It tried to program the phone. (Like it would when you get a new phone.) At the end, it SAID that it worked, but the text said that it DIDN'T and now I have no connection to the mobile network. I can't even use *228. Any ideas?

Nevemind, a reboot later, now it works.


----------



## ThaSik1

The update overwrites your edited build prop..you have to go back in, change the numbers and then swap out the mms.apk again..worked for me


----------



## Special_opps

All I did wuz edit build.prop reboot and mms is working on 3g.


----------



## spartan.062

I can't install anything from the market with the new update...


----------



## ThaSik1

Ohh see I'm a showcase user so I gotta have the modified apk lol


----------



## dablitzkrieg

ThaSik1 said:


> The update overwrites your edited build prop..you have to go back in, change the numbers and then swap out the mms.apk again..worked for me


How do you do this?


----------



## livinsac

Anyone have any luck with wireless tether on latest version? It's really the only thing I need that would make me need to go back to v3.


----------



## thepolishguy

I am new to the Fascinate. I love this rom.

Where is the irc channel that they discuss development for this rom? Is it just...

#fascinate

... On Freenode?

Thanks guys.


----------



## codsleep

I want to say great work on this rom. I was wondering if anyone could upload the sound files for this rom. I love the sounds. Im not currently on ics because of lack of flash player. And i dont want to flash this just to get the sounds. Plus im not by a computer just in case i need to odin. So please and thank you in advance.


----------



## ACLakey

dablitzkrieg said:


> Gunnermike is a wiz at things like that, along with the other great developers. Be patient and I'm sure hell whip something up


I needed to edit the build prop after flashing, thanks.


----------



## AuroEdge

My phone's battery is draining faster than it should. I've had the screen on for 28 minutes but Android OS has kept the phone awake for 1 hour 30 minutes. I do not have any additional apps installed to the v4 release. What might be the cause?

Edit: I turned GPS off and will see if this fixes it. I remember an old SuperClean ROM would drain simply if GPS was enabled in settings


----------



## ScottZirra

I apologize if this has already been asked, but I ran a search of the CM7 release thread, this thread and Alphalulz and did not see any info. The latest Alphalulz ICS(ninja posted v4?) is able to determine if the MTD partitions are the correct size, and therefore does not require ODIN to my understanding. I am curious as to whether any of the CM7 nightlies or stable release are able to this. Or will I have to completely ODIN back to stock to revert to CM7 if I so choose?


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Has anyone else tried the folder feature for ics yet? I forgot it had that capability and its pretty cool


----------



## dogg94

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> Has anyone else tried the folder feature for ics yet? I forgot it had that capability and its pretty cool


Yeah just setup v4 with some, crazy part is you can use them on the dock even, they are pretty nice


----------



## ThaSik1

dablitzkrieg said:


> How do you do this?


Use a file manager with root access to go into system/build.prop and Chang the numeric number from 310004 (its something like that) to the version fit for your carrier..showcase version is 31123 I believe..the mesmerize/fascinate is different.._josh__ made a nice tutorial thread somewhere in these forums that gives more detail on this matter


----------



## deitiphobia

jbr05ki said:


> For some reason I can't mount sdcard in recovery. I can however mount when the phone is fully booted to my comp. Anyone know how to fix this? Thanks!


same issue here. I ended up just booting phone and reformatting SD card. then it worked again from CWM.


----------



## drnihili

Since switching to the latest ICS from PoolParty some apps are now listed as incompatible with the phone (e.g. Adobe Flash Player.) I'm guessing this is a build,prop issue? If so, what should I change? I'm on a fascinate on Verizon.

Thanks


----------



## strokess91

how do i activate my phone with the v4 update? as soon as it reboots from flashing it takes me to the *228 call but it wont let me bring my keyboard up to dial the # the voice is telling me to push. after ab 5 minutes it says activation complete and goes to my homescreen to only have no mobile network connection. any suggestions?


----------



## nunyazz

Did you try *22899?


----------



## strokess91

ahh thank you nunyazz!! good info but evermind lol i did what a user said on the last page, i flashed v4 again at first the lockscreen wasnt even showing looked like the partitioning was screwed up so i just rebooted now i have 3g and lockscreen is back


----------



## strokess91

Anyone know how to root this version as well? I flashed su but it didn't work? I'm puzzled.


----------



## solarswordsman

strokess91 said:


> Anyone know how to root this version as well? I flashed su but it didn't work? I'm puzzled.


Install Superuser from the market.


----------



## Wyman881

strokess91 said:


> Anyone know how to root this version as well? I flashed su but it didn't work? I'm puzzled.


I believe the su binary is there, just download superuser from the market.


----------



## strokess91

Thanks so much guys! Loving this from so far & the support


----------



## darkmage1991

thanks jt the 1209 version is great, only issues is camera fc when i change settings and gallery fc sometimes, i just downloaded quickpic and no issues there. but i cant change any settings in the camera, that includes switch to the camcorder

just noticed init.d scripts are not loading either.


----------



## Xain713

Still can't buy paid apps but I just use my comp, but all we need now is a glitch kernel, still running good







great battery life as well I can have brightness at 25% and still have decent battery with minimal use ofc which I don't use my phone that often anyways.


----------



## thepolishguy

Xain713 said:


> Still can't buy paid apps but I just use my comp, but all we need now is a glitch kernel, still running good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great battery life as well I can have brightness at 25% and still have decent battery with minimal use ofc which I don't use my phone that often anyways.


How did you did your Merge1209 install? Initially I just installed the new rom over the top of version 3 and I had the market errors. I got some time so I did the Odin (with repartition) and then re-installed and I am able to purchase market apps now. Also - I did not install the toggles yet bc I was trying to figure out why my market was borked.


----------



## big_limits

Check out the money i saved by switching to jaytco.

Sickness. Thanks jt for being awesome and keeping this phone as relavent as any out there

Who needs to record video on a fone that bad anywayz


----------



## Jimbo

Xain713 said:


> Still can't buy paid apps but I just use my comp, but all we need now is a glitch kernel, still running good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great battery life as well I can have brightness at 25% and still have decent battery with minimal use ofc which I don't use my phone that often anyways.


After a wipe and a fresh install I can once again buy (and return) apps from the market. (v4)


----------



## codsleep

Were is v4. Cuz i cant find it. Can someone help me with that please.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

codsleep said:


> Were is v4. Cuz i cant find it. Can someone help me with that please.


Read the other thread


----------



## dablitzkrieg

ThaSik1 said:


> The update overwrites your edited build prop..you have to go back in, change the numbers and then swap out the mms.apk again..worked for me


Change the numbers to what?


----------



## theQuickGeek

codsleep said:


> Were is v4. Cuz i cant find it. Can someone help me with that please.


Page 88 of the other thread.


----------



## AuroEdge

Do a search for posts by jt in the fascinate development forum


----------



## codsleep

Thanks @ thequickgeek
They should put it on the first page. All three version are. Js


----------



## bawb3

Yep wiping all 3 and reflashing v4 seemed to fix the market and everything else that was force closing. its also safe to flash the toggles.zip after you boot up and get everything restored/set up again. It has been running perfectly since.


----------



## JeremytheIndian

codsleep said:


> Thanks @ thequickgeek
> They should put it on the first page. All three version are. Js


Most folks think JT is pissed because people are effin up his dev thread with comments that should be made in this thread.

Also, in case it hasn't mentioned, V4 or whatever you want to call is brings Web Albums syncing to Gallery App. Big deal for me, it's my job as a proud daddy of 2 to constantly bother folks at work with new pictures of my kiddos.

Also, Also... JT effin ROCKS


----------



## mezster

JeremytheIndian said:


> Most folks think JT is pissed because people are effin up his dev thread with comments that should be made in this thread.
> 
> Also, in case it hasn't mentioned, V4 or whatever you want to call is brings Web Albums syncing to Gallery App. Big deal for me, it's my job as a proud daddy of 2 to constantly bother folks at work with new pictures of my kiddos.
> 
> Also, Also... JT effin ROCKS


So you're that guy at my work....I hate you. ;P


----------



## JeremytheIndian

mezster said:


> So you're that guy at my work....I hate you. ;P


You know it... the budding parent photographer.


----------



## KevinPhelps11

I am having some problems with Clockwork 5. First, it would not mount my SD card, but I backed it up and reformatted on the phone. It mounts now, so I made backup. However, at the end of the backup, it said that md5 generation failed. I cannot restore the backup, so I am afraid to flash the 1209 version if I cannot revert to my v3 backup. Anyone have a workaround or a fix?

Also, JT, you are awesome!


----------



## thepolishguy

KevinPhelps11 said:


> I am having some problems with Clockwork 5. First, it would not mount my SD card, but I backed it up and reformatted on the phone. It mounts now, so I made backup. However, at the end of the backup, it said that md5 generation failed. I cannot restore the backup, so I am afraid to flash the 1209 version if I cannot revert to my v3 backup. Anyone have a workaround or a fix?
> 
> Also, JT, you are awesome!


From what I've read nandroids don't work with these builds yet. I think that is what I read.

There were a few posts about how you could edit some stuff to get em working. It was over my head.


----------



## droidstyle

thepolishguy said:


> From what I've read nandroids don't work with these builds yet. I think that is what I read.
> 
> There were a few posts about how you could edit some stuff to get em working. It was over my head.


Incorrect...nandroids didnt work on the previous versions, but it seems jt fixed that on the v4 release!

Here is the fix if your on v3
To fix this is assuming you did not change the folder names and let Clockworkmod create them.*
Code:Checking MD5 sums...
MD5 mismatch!
- Plug your phone to the computer
- Open a Terminal and type:
Code:adb devices
adb shell
# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/2011-06-29.20.22.53
# rm nandroid.md5 (Probably will fail - for me, the file was never there to begin with...this is fine)
# md5sum *img > nandroid.md5
# exit
****Make sure you change "2011-06-29.20.22.53" to the name of your backup folder*****
- Re-run the restore and everything should be fine.

You will most likely need the Nexus S ADB drivers to accomplish this.


----------



## AuroEdge

If you all have been following the development thread you'll see that there is a bug with Android OS keeping a wakelock. I took my phone back to jt's stock v4 ROM and won't change or add anything for a few days. I am at 6h 4m 27s on battery, 89% - Discharging, and Android OS Keep awake at 14m 54s. All in a low signal area. What I'm anxious to see is in 3-5 days if this performance plummets.

What are my current thoughts? Perhaps something gets full or corrupted. Maybe when you have a lot of apps Android OS is actively trying to manage your RAM. Only jt knows probably


----------



## KeithN

Was finally able to make a purchase this morning, it didn't initially install though.


----------



## Golfman560

I keep getting a bootloop while restoring data after creating the md5 through ADB. Seems to take much longer to restore than it used to as well. Corrupted backup maybe?

Eh whatever. V4 works great even though I was an idiot for not backing up my apps.


----------



## Mesmerizeuser

Anyone else having problems with apps that use the mic? I just bought soundhound on the 0.10 sale and it says it's unable to detect a working microphone. Also, google voice search doesn't seem to work for what I assume is the same reason.

Anyone else having this issue? Any known fix?

ETA: I just tried to apply the CMSettings.apk posted in the development thread and it won't go to /system/app. I tried in file expert (after setting permissions, which doesn't seem to work) and terminal emulator. When I try to set permissions in terminal emulator, I get the following error, "unable to chmod /system: read-only file system".

I have root, have installed superuser, and have confirmed working root (when I applied the /datadata fix. Why won't my phone allow me to set write permissions to /system? I see others have applied the apk successfully.


----------



## nemeth2027

V4 definitely brought some great new features, performance enhancements, and fixes (ie mkt app purchasing), but what is the consensus on stability?

If feel like I get more fcs in v4. Like I open gallery and i get an fc, but I go right back and it works fine. I also seem to get more phantom back buttons and rings.

I know its only an alpha so these things happen. But: I was wondering if everyone else was seeing this. If not then i might try to reflash. Btw I flashed back to eh03 before I flashed v4, because when i flashed v4 over v3 my Gmail kept force closing.


----------



## Sendan

nemeth2027 said:


> V4 definitely brought some great new features, performance enhancements, and fixes (ie mkt app purchasing), but what is the consensus on stability?
> 
> If feel like I get more fcs in v4. Like I open gallery and i get an fc, but I go right back and it works fine. I also seem to get more phantom back buttons and rings.
> 
> I know its only an alpha so these things happen. But: I was wondering if everyone else was seeing this. If not then i might try to reflash. Btw I flashed back to eh03 before I flashed v4, because when i flashed v4 over v3 my Gmail kept force closing.


I haven't had any of these issues, although I know phantom ring DOES exist on this ROM.


----------



## AuroEdge

Continuation of my post from earlier. Used my phone for a half hour after work today. 11h 50m 33s on battery, 75% - Discharging, Android OS Keep awake 49m 25s. Before I started this experiment my phone would have already been discharged or very close to on V4.

I won't be posting about this for a few more days. Basically waiting to see if another fix comes up or if the problem reappears.


----------



## saps

v4 made my wifi wonky so I reverted and all is ok


----------



## big_limits

ALPHA Ice cream is better than no ice cream. 
Im kinda still too amazed with wut does work to really notice wut doesnt... the humble end user that... 
Nevermind... just thanks again


----------



## Quantify

AuroEdge said:


> Continuation of my post from earlier. Used my phone for a half hour after work today. 11h 50m 33s on battery, 75% - Discharging, Android OS Keep awake 49m 25s. Before I started this experiment my phone would have already been discharged or very close to on V4.
> 
> I won't be posting about this for a few more days. Basically waiting to see if another fix comes up or if the problem reappears.


Really interesting. Might have to try this experiment as well. 4h 20m, 57% battery, 1h 40m android is wake lock.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemeth2027

Sendan said:


> I haven't had any of these issues, although I know phantom ring DOES exist on this ROM.


Thanks Sendan! Guess I'll try to flash again.


----------



## KeithN

Mesmerizeuser said:


> Anyone else having problems with apps that use the mic? I just bought soundhound on the 0.10 sale and it says it's unable to detect a working microphone. Also, google voice search doesn't seem to work for what I assume is the same reason.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Any known fix?


I saw the same problem with sound hound, yet I haven't noticed it with googles voice to text software. I haven't used much else maybe it needs an update for ICS or something.


----------



## sj007

KeithN said:


> I saw the same problem with sound hound, yet I haven't noticed it with googles voice to text software. I haven't used much else maybe it needs an update for ICS or something.


It was working in the V3 build but doesn't work in the V4 build. Patience young padawan...


----------



## big_limits

GMAPS is a persistant booger. How do you kill it without removing it. Maybe part of batt life problem????

***nevermind a force stop finally killed it for now***


----------



## Quantify

big_limits said:


> GMAPS is a persistant booger. How do you kill it without removing it. Maybe part of batt life problem????


The Google maps service runs in the background on all devices of it's installed ... but generally doesn't use much juice unless you're using the GPS. Real problem is Android os wake lock.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## amathophobia

Has anyone tried to use torch on this build?


----------



## kuronosan

Doesn't work for me.


----------



## freshveggies

jt1134 said:


> ohhai
> 
> here's a rom: http://bit.ly/vxXwCm - a0d48d420b73f1d64b6dad722795946f


I can not get this link to download. I keep getting a server error as if www.enderszone.com doesn't exist. The other files have downloaded without a problem. I have read every page of both ICS threads and searched other forums and can not find anyone else with this problem. I have tried numerous ways and different phones and computers. Nothing works. Having a problem with a url link is making me feel like the biggest noob. The download will start on my phone if I disable wifi and use 3g but after more than 30 mins it will fail. This makes me guess that my ISP is the problem.
Is there some trick that I am unaware of? Thank you for your help.


----------



## JohanX

I keep seeing references to V4. JTs thread only has up to V3. Where do I get V4?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## darkmage1991

JohanX said:


> I keep seeing references to V4. JTs thread only has up to V3. Where do I get V4?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


as stated before numerous times in this thread and in jt's its on page 88 in his thread.


----------



## TrendyPick

Anyone use MoboPlayer... I can't get the codecs to load ...

Anyone know an alternative Movie Player for Xvids etc...



ashenwreck said:


> I like MX Video Player. It can do both hardware and software decoding.


It works thanks... it's different and the screen seems darker but I'll be able to watch a movie while on the treadmill today. Thanks ashen


----------



## ashenwreck

I like MX Video Player. It can do both hardware and software decoding.


----------



## nuclearemp

just curious if USB controller/keyboard/accessories works ?

Im currently running v4 and have made a micro usb to female usb adapter, just not sure how ics handles it


----------



## grin0048

Has anyone been able to use adb? Trying to figure out if it just isn't supported at this point or if my drivers are just not right.


----------



## Brosophocles

grin0048 said:


> Has anyone been able to use adb? Trying to figure out if it just isn't supported at this point or if my drivers are just not right.


Try the nexus s drivers


----------



## bawb3

Tiny flaslight + led works perfectly, even the strobe which never worked for me in gb.


----------



## grin0048

Brosophocles said:


> Try the nexus s drivers


Thanks for the tip...just reread the instructions for installing the nexus s driver and I think my issue is that I downloaded the driver with the sdk manager but then didn't install it...I assumed that it would be done automatically.


----------



## theQuickGeek

bawb3 said:


> Tiny flaslight + led works perfectly, even the strobe which never worked for me in gb.


that's awesome to know thanks!


----------



## amathophobia

bawb3 said:


> Tiny flaslight + led works perfectly, even the strobe which never worked for me in gb.


Thanks.


----------



## tripacer99

freshveggies said:


> I can not get this link to download. I keep getting a server error as if www.enderszone.com doesn't exist. The other files have downloaded without a problem. I have read every page of both ICS threads and searched other forums and can not find anyone else with this problem. I have tried numerous ways and different phones and computers. Nothing works. Having a problem with a url link is making me feel like the biggest noob. The download will start on my phone if I disable wifi and use 3g but after more than 30 mins it will fail. This makes me guess that my ISP is the problem.
> Is there some trick that I am unaware of? Thank you for your help.


I also had that problem. Tried everything possible, but eventually gave up and just downloaded from a computer. I guess large downloads make our phones go derp?


----------



## Phattmatt68

Anyone have any luck getting any form of wifi tether to work on a Fascinate?

Or USB tether for that matter


----------



## bawb3

I was able to download it on my phone with wifi. Try opening the link in a seperate tab with a long press


----------



## abcs

My phone keeps on saying Low on Space. Phone Storage space is getting low. Any ideas? It looks like there is plenty of space available.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

Anyone else have a problem with the microphone not working on the newest build?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcs

Can someone post the fix for the recent force closes? Thanks a lot. Sorry that I haven't kept up with all 54 pages.


----------



## japin

Jordanqkoch said:


> Anyone else have a problem with the microphone not working on the newest build?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


yes i cannot use the voice commands at all on this build, i tried reinstalling the voice search apk from the market and still a no-go


----------



## kuronosan

Not sure why but i had to reboot my phone twice today because it said 0 ram free but there wasn't anything running using that much. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sj007

japin said:


> yes i cannot use the voice commands at all on this build, i tried reinstalling the voice search apk from the market and still a no-go


This was broken with the V4 build.


----------



## Jordanqkoch

I currently just use groove ip for wifi only calling and no one can hear me through that either, also soundhound says it can't detect a mic, so it's all apps that can't use it i guess.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshveggies

I was able to download it on my phone with wifi. Try opening the link in a seperate tab with a long press
[/quote]

Thank you. I actually did try all of those options. Thankfully it is a mystery I won't have to solve because nm3210 uploaded the V4 rom, toggles and CMsettings to Mediafire. You can find links on page 109 of jt's ICS thread.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9687-rom-aosp-ics-extreme-alphalulz-v2-1118/page__st__1080


----------



## sj007

Jordanqkoch said:


> I currently just use groove ip for wifi only calling and no one can hear me through that either, also soundhound says it can't detect a mic, so it's all apps that can't use it i guess.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Correct... Soundhound, Shazam, DaTuner, etc...


----------



## Wyman881

Do you have to wipe all three before flashing v4 and toggles?


----------



## droidstyle

Wyman881 said:


> Do you have to wipe all three before flashing v4 and toggles?


no... I normally just wipe cache and dalvik for any zip that's not a rom.


----------



## Wyman881

Huh I thought I read somewhere that you had to. So I can flash v4 over v3 and then toggles then CMsettings?


----------



## sj007

Wyman881 said:


> Huh I thought I read somewhere that you had to. So I can flash v4 over v3 and then toggles then CMsettings?


That's what i've done and it's worked great for me.


----------



## droidstyle

that's what I did aswell.


----------



## Wyman881

Should I do it all in one session or does it matter?


----------



## Wyman881

Should I do it all in one session or does it matter?


----------



## droidstyle

no flash v4 then reboot...then boot back into recovery and flash the toggles.zip

edit* I misread your initial post. yes I always wipe data when flashing a rom.zip although sometimes you don't need to when your upgrading to a newer version of the same rom.


----------



## Wyman881

Thanks for the help. Another question, I'm over locked at 1.3 and I think it was you that told me to under volt to -50 and I'm still getting random boots.. any other suggestions? Should i try going to -25?


----------



## Xain713

I can't install the cm settings apk can any help me out?


----------



## solarswordsman

Xain713 said:


> I can't install the cm settings apk can any help me out?


Get CMSettings onto your sdcard.

Get a root shell on your device, either with adb or with a terminal emulator followed by:


Code:


su

You have to remount /system as rw:


Code:


mount -o rw,remount -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock2 /system

Put the apk into system/app and change permissions


Code:


mv /sdcard/CMSettings.apk /system/app<br />
chmod 0644 /system/app/CMSettings.apk

Finally remount /system as read only:


Code:


mount -o ro,remount -t yaffs2 /dev/block/mtdblock2 /system


----------



## jamis0n

any new custom kernels available for this?


----------



## zeruth

jamis0n said:


> any new custom kernels available for this?


No, not yet.


----------



## jamis0n

zeruth said:


> No, not yet.


Thx. I was trying out glitch and no avail. While odin-ing back I saw the post that it didn't work -__-... I really wanna try 1.4oc when I can since battery is amazing already.

Sometimes doing it yourself really helps with practice for sure xD..

Btw, does anyone have a good voltage level they tried out? I'm sticking with glitch's uv stats and its working alright but would like to see what everyone else is up to.


----------



## livinsac

Anyone have any luck yet with tethering on v4? I've tried 3 different ways as well as manually opening NAT to no avail.


----------



## zcdziura

I downloaded v4 two days ago, and I'm greatly impressed by the battery life my Fascinate now has. v3 would suck the battery out of my phone like a vampire (lasting only about 7-8 hours), but now I last about 30ish hours on a single charge. Way to go, jt! Once again, you've proved you're a God among us mere mortals.


----------



## abcs

Does anyone have answers to the questions about the force closes? Or in regards to the low on space warning even though there arent any programs running..

Thanks.


----------



## mcgleevn

abcs said:


> Does anyone have answers to the questions about the force closes? Or in regards to the low on space warning even though there arent any programs running..
> 
> Thanks.


You've got to read the thread... this issue has been addressed dozens of times...

There are steps in here to manipulate the /datadata which has helped some ppl.

You've also got to remember that ICS is designed for a system with more memory than is available on our phones... so as slick and nifty ICS is, it could have issues on our phones.


----------



## ohiomoto

Thanks for starting this topic, but there are currently over 550 posts and it's difficult finding the most useful information. I would be great if the OP would have or could update the first post with the most useful information in here. I realize that it's a lot of work and not everyone has the time to do it. Just a suggestion. In the meantime, I'll make do with the search button!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## ohiomoto

mcgleevn said:


> You've got to read the thread... this issue has been addressed dozens of times...
> 
> There are steps in here to manipulate the /datadata which has helped some ppl.


Would be nice if that information were presented in the OP instead of buried in this thread. That would be much more useful than trying to read 550 posts (and growing). Oh well, the search button should help anyway.


----------



## abcs

I agree. I check the site maybe once every week so it would be nice if there was a question that is asked multiple times, please let's do everyone a favor and place it on the front.


----------



## ohiomoto

Unfortunately, only the OP can do that and it really is a lot of work. To make it work really well, people need to start discussions in other threads and post here so he can just link the threads. Each thread can then stay on topic. It's not easy to manage the big threads in a why that makes them truly useful. As of now, search is out best bet.

Oh well, off to dig into finding out if anyone got tethering working in infrastructure mode.


----------



## gthirty6ptime

Handcent not lighting capacitive keys either. any fix for this?


----------



## mezster

ohiomoto said:


> Thanks for starting this topic, but there are currently over 550 posts and it's difficult finding the most useful information. I would be great if the OP would have or could update the first post with the most useful information in here. I realize that it's a lot of work and not everyone has the time to do it. Just a suggestion. In the meantime, I'll make do with the search button!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


If this were an official release I'm sure jt would update it, but the fact is that this is a development thread for an alpha build - which means that this rom was intended to be flashed by experienced users who can provide valuable feedback to the developer. There is a reason jt hasn't updated it, he is focusing on creating an official product, not making the user experience better. I'm sure when this happens you will find an op with much information. I myself haven't flashed this as I am not experienced enough to provide valuable feedback, and if the op is vague that should be enough to scare you away.


----------



## mcgleevn

Are you ppl on welfare too? Does everything get done for you?

Yes please utilize the search button...

I'm sure the devs go through a lot more effort than it takes an individual to go back and review a thread, including reading the OP (and then rereading it) so I don't really have sympathy for someone who happens upon rootzwiki, downloads some masterpiece but doesn't bother to read anything...


----------



## ohiomoto

mezster said:


> If this were an official release I'm sure jt would update it, but the fact is that this is a development thread for an alpha build - which means that this rom was intended to be flashed by experienced users who can provide valuable feedback to the developer. There is a reason jt hasn't updated it, he is focusing on creating an official product, not making the user experience better. I'm sure when this happens you will find an op with much information. I myself haven't flashed this as I am not experienced enough to provide valuable feedback, and if the op is vague that should be enough to scare you away.


This isn't JT thread and he is not the OP. I just go done reading that one. It's for developers who are working on the ROM which I'm not. So you taking my comments and making them appear at though they are being directed at JT is flat out WRONG.


----------



## ohiomoto

livinsac said:


> im not able to get wifi tether to work in v3. tried tablet and pc. they connect but no data is transfered or received. anyone else having this problem?


What tether are you using? The native tethering behaves the same way for me, but the experimental version of wireless tether works fine in infrastructure mode.
[/quote]This is the issue I'm having. Any progress? What is the "experimental version" and where do we get it?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## skynet11

The search tool is your friend... Play around with it, try different keywords and phrases, take advantage of available search options, lurk and learn... Just trying to save you from getting flamed more than you already have...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## jamis0n

[About cmsettings]

I've used miui and voodoo controls, is this APK that was offered quite the same?

Edit:
I installed it and it was quite bare and the options to change weren't too clear either -___-..


----------



## jamis0n

[About cmsettings]

I've used miui and voodoo controls, is this APK that was offered quite the same?

Edit:
I installed it and it was quite bare and the options to change weren't too clear either -___-..


----------



## skynet11

jamis0n said:


> [About cmsettings]
> 
> I've used miui and voodoo controls, is this APK that was offered quite the same?
> 
> Edit:
> I installed it and it was quite bare and the options to change weren't too clear either -___-..


No, not the same... As this is at alpha stage, most options haven't been implemented in the ROM itself yet, so that's why the CM settings are lacking for the time being.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## skynet11

jt1134 was kind enough to give us a new general discussion thread to go with his new ICS thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11850-romicsitl41d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/ ... So we can all direct our further posts to this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11849-discussion-teamhacksungs-ics-port-for-fascinate-build-1/

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## droidstyle

and this time lets all use the discussion thread for questions and keep his dev thread clean...or be prepared to be trolled hardcore lol/jk, but seriously help the man out. JT is an amazing dev, so show your appreciation by following his requests!


----------



## wgoff194

other then the mms and video... which is known... I am having problems with sound record. shazam and soundhound not working. i'm hoping on next update those will be back cause they worked on V3


----------



## Fulaman

Which version of CWM are you guys using?


----------



## Shemdroid

Tried to flash 12/09.......
E: can't copy meta-inf/com/Google/android/update-binary
Installation aborted

What to do? I did all 3 wipes and I am on v3


----------



## droidstyle

try flashing an older version first like v2 or v3 then proceed as normal.


----------



## ohiomoto

chopper the dog said:


> In framework-res.apk/res/drawable-nodpi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good day.


How about the other "stock" wallpapers included in the first couple of builds. My wife has been bugging the crap out of me for the San Francisco wallpaper. I keep poking around but can't find it in there. Using the search on this site and this reply is the closest I've been able to get. Thanks.


----------



## chopper the dog

ohiomoto said:


> How about the other "stock" wallpapers included in the first couple of builds. My wife has been bugging the crap out of me for the San Francisco wallpaper. I keep poking around but can't find it in there. Using the search on this site and this reply is the closest I've been able to get. Thanks.


Launcher2.apk/res/drawable-hdpi.

good day.


----------



## ohiomoto

Awesome! I would have never guessed. THANK YOU!


----------



## wcouri

For some reason I can't sign in to my Google account to sync my contacts. My twitter synced contacts then deleted all mine (still have them backed up), and now I am unable to view any contacts from my phone. Any ideas of what can be causing this?


----------



## hd0120

I have a small issue and I'd need your help on.
Each time I flashed a zip file with CWM, the phone got stuck when I tried to reboot it with a "Power Reset or Unknown Upload Mode" error message. I had to pull the battery then it booted up fine. Any idea why?
Thanks.


----------

